# New titanium eggbeater spindle from Ebay



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Since this was brought up recently in a post I thought I'd document the weight difference and savings you get by swapping out the stock steel spindle in a pair of eggbeaters, for a shorter spindle made of titanium that has been for sale on Ebay recently. Supposedly these are made from a much stronger titanium the Ti-6al-4v that we get in the stock titanium spindle from crank brothers. These spindles are made from Ti-6Q2.

Basically you get the lighter weight of the titanium spindle but without the weight limits and at a much lower cost. This pedal set is a set of 2ti's, which basically makes them equivalent to the 4ti pedals weight wise but without any of the compromises in strength. These are the shorter version, so you do get the lower q factor. These pedals went from 222g's to 178g's. Which isn't too shabby for $53, with the added lower q factor they are a bargain. It's not too often you get a much better product for less than half the cost.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Do your feet rub on your crank arms now? I have SLs and they don't seem all that wide to begin with (one of my crank arms shows foot scuffing).


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Not at all. This picture should give you an idea of how much clearance they have. I wear a size 44 so not a small foot, and those shoes aren't the most narrow either.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm considering upgrading my 2Ti to these ebay ones. How's the fitment of those ti spindles? Do you notice any play or incorrect tolerance issues?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

The tolerances have been spot on. I have done 3 pair and all of them have been perfect. I really don't see a downside to them for just $10 more than the short steel spindles you get a set that has the strength of the steel ones and the weight of the titanium shorties.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I still wish they would put wrench flats on them, but great info, thanks


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi, could you provide a link? I can't seem to find them!


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Actually he has made them with wrench flats in the past and he will special make them for an upcharge. Email him to ask how much because I don't remember exactly. He's a really nice guy that has great customer service. Here's a link for his auction. He also just barely started making Candy ti upgrades as well

http://shop.ebay.com/wardhyd/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Damn you guys. If I hadn't have seen this post I'd be $50 richer. Gonna put these on my SLs and then maybe wait for some used Eggbeater Ti or 2Ti to come up at some point. 

The Eggbeater Ti go for about $160 new, and then upgrade with this and you have something within about 15-20 grams of the 4ti for about $100-150 less! Now that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Titanium Spindles*

My name is Wade Nye.I am the Owner of Ward Industries the company that makes the aftermarket Titanium Spindles on ebay that fit Crank Brothers Pedals.

I have joined this thread to answer any questions that you may have about the spindles.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

TiSpindle said:


> My name is Wade Nye.I am the Owner of Ward Industries the company that makes the aftermarket Titanium Spindles on ebay that fit Crank Brothers Pedals.
> 
> I have joined this thread to answer any questions that you may have about the spindles.


When are the Time ATAC spindles coming out?????:thumbsup:


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Time ATAC Replacements*

First I have to be clear to point out that our spindles are not approved or associated with any manufacturer. Speedplay, Crank Brothers, Shimano, TIME ATAC brands and others do not want us making spindles for their pedals.

That being said spindles that we will make to fit TIME ATAC replacements will not be ready until October. We are busy with making & testing spindles that will fit Shimano and Speedplay brand pedals.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Where can I find the ones that fit the pre 2003 eggbeaters?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

How much narrower are the shortie axles than the standard length ones?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pre 2003 CB Egg Replacement Spindles*

I believe that our standard spindles will fit. But to be sure take apart your pedals and email me a pic at [email protected] or post pics on this thread.

By the way website is under construction at www.titaniumspindles.com

Wade


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

I will watch your company with great interest, I hope we can look forward to many other great titanium products from you guys in the future. Nice to know those ebay spindles aren't just from another random Taiwanese machine shop turning out parts.

It you would be cool if you guys could post up some material properties of that alloy you are using for us wannabe engineers. Tensile strength, yield strength, elastic modulus ect.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ti-6Q2 Titanium Material*

The ebay auctions for spindles that fit Crank Brothers Egg Beaters have strength comparison charts published in the auctions.

But if you want to see some really neat information on Ti-6Q2 including military documents please go to *www.Ti-6Q2.com*


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

Ward,

Are you considering at all making Ti bolts in the common sizes used on bicycles? I would be interested to replace mine with your Ti62Q. With the increased hardness and cromoly alloying, does the Ti62Q resist seizing/galling better than the standard 6AL-4V? I have a a couple of Ti bolts on my bike that are stuck (and now rounded out) because they seized despite the use of copper anti-seize compound.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ti Bolts*

That is a question that only testing could answer. I have not considered bolts. I have my hands full trying to get spindles designed & delivered.

Wade


----------



## radiation vibe (Sep 10, 2005)

adept1 said:


> Ward,
> 
> Are you considering at all making Ti bolts in the common sizes used on bicycles? I would be interested to replace mine with your Ti62Q. With the increased hardness and cromoly alloying, does the Ti62Q resist seizing/galling better than the standard 6AL-4V? I have a a couple of Ti bolts on my bike that are stuck (and now rounded out) because they seized despite the use of copper anti-seize compound.


How common do Ti bolts upgrades seize? I am thinking about upgrading to some Ti bolts but I don't think its worth it if this is a common problem. Sorry for the off topic post. And yes those spindles are a nice upgrade for the price especially considering what CB charges.


----------



## marcryan27 (Nov 1, 2008)

will these fit candy SL? or it's just for the eggbeaters...


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

These fit eggbeaters only, but he just started selling ones for candy pedals as well


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

Added bonus is you get to say the material of your pedals spindles was going to be used to make f-22 Raptors :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I can't help but hoping you eventually get around to making spindles for bebop pedals.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Um...so what's the difference in length between the short and long axle?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Difference in Length*

Our Standard Spindles are 95.85 Long Shorties are 91.58 Long


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Candy Spindles*

Egg Beaters will not fit a Candy.Russya is right Candys are now available on ebay. They will be in my webstore today(Cheaper)


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Would either of those spindles fit the Smarty pedals?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

No, as far as I know(I have a pair of smarty's) they won't swap and you wouldn't want to either. The smarty pedals are the cheapy disposable pedals of the crank bros line. I've had lots of problems with mine, so they're not worth upgrading. If you like the platform, pickup a pair of candy's


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

ppp


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

rroadie said:


> Would either of those spindles fit the Smarty pedals?


Uh..are you really thinking about putting a Ti axle on a $50 pedal? If you like the platform of the Smarty, you should upgrade to a Candy. I love my Candy 2Ti's.


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Yes, I do already have a set of Candy 4Ti's on my Blur XCc but to be honest the cheapo Smarty's on my hardtail have been better. They are much more consistant for entry and release, they have never needed service yet are creak free, and the platform feels more stable. They have seen much more action too as they were on my commuter bike all through the winter a well as actual mountain biking. 
Really if they work well and I already have them, why wouldn't I want a cheap upgrade for them? I've been know to have a bit of bike snobbery but won't turn my nose up at a good product just beause its cheap.


----------



## mikelmr (Mar 21, 2008)

Do the Smartys even have a bearing in them or do they just use bushes? Mine lasted about a week before they had some noticeable slop in them. They are still working though! But I will replace them with some egg beaters when I get chance (they have been on 3 bikes so far and keep getting displaced when I upgrade to something a bit more durable and lighter)

I was looking at the Ti spindles for my Ti eggbeaters but I am wondering if I can get away with the shorter spindles? I wear size 45 shoes (UK 10.5) does anyone know if they will clear OK (I suppose cleat position will affect it, but I can always move them out a little seeing as the spindles are shorter)


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Titanium & F-22*

My spindles are not cheapo's. If you were to pay what the USAF paid for the Ti-6Q2 Bar Stock. You would be paying $120.00 per pair. It just so happens with the cancellation of the F-22,Low commodity prices (and the desperation here in Detroit) I can give a superior product for a inexpensive price.

In a few years(or if they sell fast months) I sure prices will go up. Smarty & Candy & Egg Beater Spindles are not interchangable.I do not make a Smarty Replacement spindle.

*Please Note:* We are not associated with Crank Brothers and our products are not approved by them.We do not make copycat pedals only replacement pedal parts.

Wade


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

TiSpindle said:


> First I have to be clear to point out that our spindles are not approved or associated with any manufacturer. Speedplay, Crank Brothers, Shimano, TIME ATAC brands and others do not want us making spindles for their pedals.
> 
> That being said spindles that we will make to fit TIME ATAC replacements will not be ready until October. We are busy with making & testing spindles that will fit Shimano and Speedplay brand pedals.


I totally understand about the non association thing. I just want a good product at a reasonable price. TIME ti stuff is hardly reasonable.............


----------



## scooter916 (Jan 2, 2006)

rroadie said:


> Yes, I do already have a set of Candy 4Ti's on my Blur XCc but to be honest the cheapo Smarty's on my hardtail have been better. They are much more consistant for entry and release, they have never needed service yet are creak free, and the platform feels more stable. They have seen much more action too as they were on my commuter bike all through the winter a well as actual mountain biking.
> Really if they work well and I already have them, why wouldn't I want a cheap upgrade for them? I've been know to have a bit of bike snobbery but won't turn my nose up at a good product just beause its cheap.


smartys are loose ball bearing and are not rebuild-able


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

The smarty pedals are not bad, just cheap. Meaning the are not built to last, and if your set has lasted you are lucky. I will also reiterate that these spindles are not as good as the crank bros spindles. They are better. Weight loss without the compromise is a great thing


----------



## rroadie (Aug 3, 2008)

Lighten up Frances, I never called your product cheapo. I called the Smarty pedals cheapo but good.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*?*

Frances...Wasn't that a talking mule? Or are you implying I have a feminine side.LOL Okay the Psycho from Stripes.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Wayne did you switch to the 8mm metric-size allen key broach?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Mine were 8mm. I think all the new ones are, no more standard allen needed


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes,

All of our spindles are now 8mm. I threw away my 5/16 broaches..LOL and my name is

Wade


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you say us the weight difference between the standard 4ti spindles and this Ti6Q2 version?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Weight Of Our Spindles*

The Crank Brothers 4 ti use the short version (at least every pair I 've seen). Our spindles are the same weight as the OEM Crank Brothers Short Spindles. Ours weigh 31.5 grams each spindle.

Wade


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Got some regular length ones and put them on my EB ti pedals...effectively 2ti for much less $. Work great at a lower weight (didn't document weight loss)!


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Didn't document?!! No scale pictures or anything. That's almost worth begin banned in this forum.  

Just so you know, the weight loss from the spindles is greater than the weightloss going from Ti to 2Ti. So you're a little lighter than the 2ti's which is even better


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

A-Hol said:


> Got some regular length ones and put them on my EB ti pedals...effectively 2ti for much less $. Work great at a lower weight (didn't document weight loss)!


Actually you've almost made a 4ti, since the 2ti do not have a ti spindle. Call it a 3.5ti


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm buying a set of these axles, but can't decide if I should go with the short or long axles. I'm currently rocking the standard long axle on my Eggbeater Ti's, and it's never bothered my knees, but I think I've always pedaled duck-footed because the finish is always warn off my cranks. Going with shorter spindles might make this worse, but lowering my Q-factor might be a good thing. I'm currently using Shimano LX Hollowtech II cranks.

Should I go with the short or long spindles?


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I ordered the short ones and will start using them tomorrow. I also had concerns, but I'll never know until I try! I figure I can always sell them for minimal loss if i decide that I don't like shorties. I'm assuming I'll get used to it though and everything will be OK.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Weights*

If you would have ordered a short set and put it in your 2 ti your 2 ti would have had the exact same weight as 4 ti.

Basically all a 4 ti Egg Beater is it's a 2 ti with the Cro-Moly spindle substituted with a short Titanium spindle set.

So if you buy a 2 ti and put one of my spindle sets in it. You have 4 ti weight with a spare set of Cro-Moly Spindles.

I have just added 88mm EXTRA Short Spindles. If they fit your shoes without rubbing you will get a super Q Factor.

*URL TO EXTRA SHORTS ON EBAY:* http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320416477716&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

*URL TO EXTRA SHORTS IN MY STORE: * http://shop.titaniumspindles.com/EX...k-Brothers-Egg-Beater-Ward-CB-EB-XSHRT-Ti.htm

They are cheaper in the store because of ebay fees.International buyers will have to go through ebay until I can work out the kinks in my store concerning international shipping.

If they sell slowly they will go on hiatus like the wrench flats and be made in small expensive batches.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Are the 88mm spindles broached with the 8mm tool?


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

TiSpindle said:


> First I have to be clear to point out that our spindles are not approved or associated with any manufacturer. Speedplay, Crank Brothers, Shimano, TIME ATAC brands and others do not want us making spindles for their pedals.
> 
> That being said spindles that we will make to fit TIME ATAC replacements will not be ready until October. We are busy with making & testing spindles that will fit Shimano and Speedplay brand pedals.


Just wanted to add another voice looking forward to the Time spindles.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

russya said:


> Since this was brought up recently in a post I thought I'd document the weight difference and savings you get by swapping out the stock steel spindle in a pair of eggbeaters, for a shorter spindle made of titanium that has been for sale on Ebay recently. Supposedly these are made from a much stronger titanium the Ti-6al-4v that we get in the stock titanium spindle from crank brothers. These spindles are made from Ti-6Q2.
> 
> Basically you get the lighter weight of the titanium spindle but without the weight limits and at a much lower cost. This pedal set is a set of 2ti's, which basically makes them equivalent to the 4ti pedals weight wise but without any of the compromises in strength. These are the shorter version, so you do get the lower q factor. These pedals went from 222g's to 178g's. Which isn't too shabby for $53, with the added lower q factor they are a bargain. It's not too often you get a much better product for less than half the cost.


You started with the 2Ti. Would these ebay Ti spindles work on a Ti pedal? (which has stainless steel "wing" vs 6al/4v on the 2Ti)

http://www.crankbrothers.com/eggbeater_ti.php

http://www.crankbrothers.com/eggbeater_2ti.php

thnx


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Allen Slot*

All of our allen slots are 8mm we no londer use 5/16 broaches on any spindles we make.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Spindles Fitting*

Our Titanium Spindles work with both the Ti & 2 Ti Pedals.


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

Russya, you are correct, shameful indeed. But I live to fight another day! Good to hear I'm below 2Ti wieght now at a lower cost.


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> I'm buying a set of these axles, but can't decide if I should go with the short or long axles. I'm currently rocking the standard long axle on my Eggbeater Ti's, and it's never bothered my knees, but I think I've always pedaled duck-footed because the finish is always warn off my cranks. Going with shorter spindles might make this worse, but lowering my Q-factor might be a good thing. I'm currently using Shimano LX Hollowtech II cranks.
> 
> Should I go with the short or long spindles?


I have the exactly same question... I have a Deore LX Hollowtech II crank (M582) with M520 SPD's currently, but will be getting some eggbeaters Ti's on Tuesday and getting a pair of Wade's spindles... Just need to decide on regular vs short.... leaning towards short based on the pic posted above and the 4Ti's using the 91.85mm spindles...

Silly question but is a narrower Q-factor always better and is there a point at which it gets too narrow and is actually worse for your pedal stroke?

cheers


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

I went on my first ride today using the new spindles (91.85mm). They worked great and did not make any noise, and there was no flex noticeable. The shorter length vs. my SLs was barely noticeable either, but I don't think i would want to use the super short ones (my feet are a bit too wide). My LBS commented on how nicely machined they were by the way.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> We are busy with making & testing spindles that will fit *Shimano* pedals.


Eagerly awaiting your Shimano Spindles.


----------



## sweetchicken (Aug 31, 2009)

Just ordered a short set for some new egg beater SC's destined for my cyclocross bike. Looking forward to being able to slam a couple extra beers before a race and knowing that my new ti spindles will make up for my weight gain! Any special needs for a specific anti sieze compound to go on the threads?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pricy Never Seize*

You would need a metalic free anti seize agent like Loctite's Never Seez® Heavy Metal Free Anti-Seize.

You would find it at.

URL: http://www.neverseezproducts.com/antiseize.htm

Towards the bottom of the webpage.But I think it is about double the price of traditional copper NS.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I just ordered a set for my Candy's.
I tried to send an email, but it bounced. Basically, the email said, please make these for speedplay zeros. 
Oh, not all of us want a smaller q factor. I have a busted femur/hip, so I have to ride a wide q factor.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*e-mail address*

Dear mtbr guys,

My e-mail address is posted on website it is. [email protected] if for some reason that doesn't work try [email protected]. I have been getting emails all day so I don't know what the problem could be.But if you were trying to use the websites contact form that has not been completed yet I am still trying to figure out how to set it up.

Ti-Q2 Spindles that will fit Speedplay Zero are 10 days away.

Wade Nye


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice! :thumbsup: 
The email that bounced was an auto reply for my order.
<[email protected]>

I guess I'll check back in a couple weeks. 

I wonder if anyone would want to use some of that Ti to make a bottom bracket, or cranks, or ???

Heck, I was thinking of ordering some of the bar stock to make some toe bars for the race cars.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ti-6Q2 Titanium Material*

I have plenty of Ti-6Q2 material on hand. If you are an entrenpeneur and want to make something interesting just go to the titanium material website. www.Ti-6Q2.com. If you order a large quantity I will discount the prices.

Wade


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Got these spindles today  Got the "short" (91.85mm version) which seems closer to how my SPD's were spaced... maybe a 1-2mm shorter... Perfect fit with my shoes... centered cleat yet no rubbing on crank arm... The slightly narrower Q-factor from my SPDs was noticeable - felt good pedaling... Someone coming from regular Eggbeaters with the longer shaft should notice even a bit more...

My eggbeater Tis came in at 240g (10g heavier than advertised :madmax: ) ... My SPDs were 378g. The original cro-mo spindles on the EB's were 56g each, while the Ti spindles were 31g each. Sweet!

Modified eggbeater Tis are at a svelt 192g :thumbsup: .... that's a 186g savings from my SPDs!

Since the Tis (not 2Tis) have the steel wings, and not Ti, they are a bit heavier than the 4Tis or 2Tis with the same spindles.... But bang for the buck, can't beat it!

Definitely recommend the spindles to anyone on the weenie wagon.... Machining quality is top notch... they fit perfectly, no issues, neither on the pedal side, or on the crank side... I did use some anti-seize too, which is recommended.


peace


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> I'm currently using Shimano LX Hollowtech II cranks.
> 
> Should I go with the short or long spindles?


I have the same crankset - LX Hollowtech II (M582)... I got the short spindles (the regular short, not the super short)... The shorts are 91.85mm.

No issues whatsoever. I use Shimano MT41 shoes which I guess are somewhat wide... they're certainly not a narrow race shoe...

cheers


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> You would need a metalic free anti seize agent like Loctite's Never Seez® Heavy Metal Free Anti-Seize.
> 
> You would find it at.
> 
> ...


I noticed Permatex also makes an anti-seize for titanium... Nickel based and it's grey (http://www.permatex.com/products/Au...uto_Permatex_Nickel_Anti-Seize_Lubricant.htm).

I had a tube of Permatex anti-seize at home - was silver grey in colour, not copper, although didn't have any "Nickel" label - just anti-seize and was a small tube, so little info printed on it. I think this is probably what it is, but in tube form (http://www.permatex.com/products/Au...bricants/Permatex_Anti-Seize_Lubricant_a.htm).

I used that since that's all I had for now, and haven't yet found a source locally... but I should probably try to find the proper stuff...


----------



## disintegrator (Feb 20, 2008)

Those spindles look very cool.
Will you make a short version for Candy?
Are you going to make cleats? CB ones are very soft and wear way too fast...
Why Argentina is not listed as billing country in you page?

Cheers


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Argentina is not listed because my webstore host foolishly doesn't have Argentina set up and I have too much work invested in store to change. I am trying to get this fixed. If you want to buy these spindles you have to go to ebay. The short Candy replacements are months away.


----------



## dynamic213 (Nov 24, 2007)

disintegrator said:


> Those spindles look very cool.
> Will you make a short version for Candy?
> Are you going to make cleats? CB ones are very soft and wear way too fast...
> Why Argentina is not listed as billing country in you page?
> ...


CB cleats are soft so they don't wear out the pedal cages. It's much cheaper to replace a pair of cleats than an entire set of pedals.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

adept1 said:


> ... Gonna put these on my SLs...


So these will work with SL's?


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Yes, they work with SL's


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm eagerly waiting for mine to show up.


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

Wade,

Do you have any eta's for new products?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lelandjt said:


> Eagerly awaiting your Shimano Spindles.


+1.


----------



## adept1 (Jul 25, 2008)

fueledbymetal said:


> So these will work with SL's?


Of course!


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*TiSpindle, Help*

I have old Candy 1 Ti pedals, I'm not even sure whats Ti about them? Would you know?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Eager*

What model were you waiting for?

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Speedplay*

Getting the Speedplay Zero, Stainless, Cro-Mo & Nano ready for market are killing my delivery times for the CB replacements. All the Zero replacements should me ready within 10-14 days then Frogs then onto Shimano.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> What model were you waiting for?


How about Shimano XTR and XT.. 

Why Frog before Shimano? People who ride Frogs have cleats heavier then pedals anyway..

Look Quartz would be nice too...


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Don't forget the time pedals... Lots of people have atacs of one variety or another.


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

shimano xtr 970 +1 - perhaps a little bit (4mm) shorter?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

I was working on Speedplay Zero replacements anyway. The Frogs were similar spindles. So it wasn't that big of a leap.I promise after Speedplay replacements I will work hard on Shimano's I am sure I will work on XTR's I am a little worried though because Shimano riders are not Titanium oriented.(Shimano never offered Titanium on pedals that I know of)


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

i have action tec spindles in my xtr pedals and in the german ibc-forum people often ask me about these spindles, but they are expensive, hard to get in europe and there were some broken spindles in the past. i think, there are a lot of people who are interested in tuning their xtr pedals, but they don't wan't to risk something.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Dear Cr. Eddie,

Yes I am familiar with Action Tec. Not only do they not use 6al-4v for there spindles they use a weaker Titanium grade that they bought inexpensively in the 80's.Be sure that if you are buying any Titanium parts that it be made of a USA made Titanium Alloy with at least 125,000psi YS. The Titanium Alloy we use is in the 150,000psi YS superior even to 6al-4v

Wade


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I think you'll find that Ti spindles for current XTR and XT pedals will outsell all others. There are a lot of SPD users who don't want to risk the flimsy Actiontec spindles but are willing to spend money to drop weight. These are also a very prevalent pedal.


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

What about CB Acids? Would any of the spindles fit?


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

i've read, newer action tec xtr spindles had a steel bushing, because otherwise the balls of the bearing would run directly on the spindle. mine came without and wear seems not to be a problem after 6-7000km, but ti spindles for xtr would be more interesting with such a steel bushing.


----------



## crazyeddie (Dec 7, 2004)

...


----------



## Ole (Feb 22, 2004)

I had the Action Tec with the steel sleve for my 747 back in the day, and although wear was not an issue, breakage was, the spindles and the replacement broke.

Ole.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Thanks Leland*

That is good news.None of my spindles will fit Acids I will get around to Acids eventually.


----------



## Keith22 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Delivery*

....


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Your order shipped on Thursday the 3rd. You definetly should have gotten it by now. I will email you a tracking number.

Wade


----------



## Keith22 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

You heard of Private messages? Or I suppose you cannot since you have only just joined to write this.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Flystagg said:


> Added bonus is you get to say the material of your pedals spindles was going to be used to make f-22 Raptors :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> I can't help but hoping you eventually get around to making spindles for bebop pedals.


Why? VP One already makes Ti spindled Bebops.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

I have one of the first set of spindles he sent out. Now with over 500 miles on them without any issues.


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

I'd love Ti spindles for my XT/XTR pedals ... anything to cut their weight ... fat little buggers. To be honest, I think I know a lot of people that would be interested in the Shimano ones ... the only thing they dislike about their Shimano pedals is the weight.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Has anyone heard from Wade, the ti spindle guy? The spindles still haven't arrived, and he hasn't returned my emails for a week now. I'm starting to get a little worried, but don't want to open a PayPal dispute because I really do want the spindles.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I haven't got my yet.


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

ordered mine almost 3 weeks ago and havent heard anything as yet. How long do we have to wait?


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I considered his Ti spindle for my EB 2Ti. Is he MIS (missing in action)?


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I exchanged pm's with Wade a week ago and he said the spindles would go out yesterday. I think that is what he meant by Monday next. Maybe that is October 5th. Anyway he was not MIA last week.


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks MellowYellow - I will try mail him again this evening


----------



## bonz23 (Jul 15, 2009)

My set was about two weeks late, seems orders are up, worth the wait (weight) though, real good quality work, approx 24grams savings per peddle for reg CB Ti.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

My issue isn't so much the wait time, but the lack of communication. You can expect delays dealing with small vendors, but when they're not telling you what's going on or not returning emails, it becomes a serious issue.

I have his phone number, but I may wait until tomorrow before trying it.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Still not returning emails, and not answering either phone number. This isn't looking good...


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah - Ive tried calling too and nothing. Anyone know where he is based? Can we send around someone to see if he has absconded?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

His address is:

3645 Upton Drive
Troy, Michigan 48084

EDIT: Just so I don't get in trouble, this address is straight off his website under contact information.


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah but I'm in the UK. Anyone live in Michigin and ready to roll past this address and see whats what? Maybe we should offer a founders fee


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Bad Mechanic - have you had any response? Nothing on my side. Have you opened up a paypal dispute as yet? I don't really want to, but its been almost a month and havent heard anything.


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm in the same boat... Ordered mine awhile back based on all of the positive feedback at the time. Things seem to be taking a turn for the worse (I've called, emailed, PMed, and sent a message through ebay). However, I'm trying to be patient and see if he comes back around. Who knows, he could be dealing with some personal issues. 
On Ebay he has 100% feedback; shows a picture, bio and everything.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I've gotten nothing, and I left messages at both his numbers. I'm planning on opening a PayPal dispute today to try and get something started.

He still has active auctions on eBay though.


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

Just found this in my email account (10/02/09). Looking forward to their arrival!

Ronald Hodges,

Thank you for shopping with Ward Industries at http://shop.TITANIUMSPINDLES.COM.
This automated e-mail serves as confirmation that your order has been shipped.

Shipping Summary
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Invoice ID: 0000001155

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Qty Item # Description Date Shipped Tracking # 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 Ward-CB-EB-SHRT-Ti Short Titanium Spindle Upgrade Fits Crank 
Brothers Egg Beater 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Shipping Information

Your package will be shipped by PayPal Shipping with U.S. Postal Service

Ward Industries used PayPal Shipping with U.S. Postal Service to create a shipping label for your package.

You can check the delivery status of your package online at:

http://trkcnfrm1.smi.usps.com/PTSIn...nquiry.do?origTrackNum=9101785091401217059697

Please note: Tracking information is updated throughout the day, but most data is transmitted in the afternoon or evening. For example, if your Express Mail® package is mailed today at 10:00 a.m., you might not be able to view tracking information until the next day.

-----------------------------------
Shipment Details
-----------------------------------

Tracking Number: 9101785091401217059697

Shipped From:

Ward Industries
3645 Upton Drive
Troy, MI 
48084
United States

Ship To:

Ronald Hodges
******
*****
Carrier: U.S. Postal Service

Service Type: Priority Mail® (2-3 days)

Note: Shipping time may sometimes exceed time shown for selected service type, depending on the distance between seller and buyer.


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

I also ordered based on the feedback and from all the positive response he does seem to be genuine (or at least was). Patience is one thing but a month without a word? I think there is a timelimit on raising a paypal dispute, so that might be the deciding factor - but as you mention is doesnt look good.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

45 days is your limit with PayPal, and once you're outside of it you're screwed. Act accordingly.

I thought this was interesting:
http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=58245&start=90


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Rondigs - sounds like yours have been shipped. Hope they arrive soon. It seems he was active on forums until about 10days ago. What is strange is some people are getting theirs quickly (including here in the UK) and others are having a nightmare. Ive got a few days left before 45 days, so will wait another week before opening a dispute. Bad Mechanic - I will post on here if I hear anything and will ask about your order if I do speak to him.


----------



## roybatty666 (Mar 2, 2009)

What a shame I wanted 2 sets of these, I am sure it is just him being a victim of his own success


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

roybatty666 said:


> What a shame I wanted 2 sets of these, I am sure it is just him being a victim of his own success


Sounds to me like something came up in his personal life. Judging by his previous posts I still have confidence that he'll release a Shimano spindle. I wouldn't order anything till he catches up though.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

I ordered a set of extra short on 08/29/2009, and it is now 10/2/2009. I called him a while ago and he said he had to make a new batch of spindles due to some manufacturing error, but will be shipped around middle of september. It still has not been shipped, and he has not been answering calls. I moved to a new address recently, and I expected the spindles to arrive within 3 weeks, but apparently I was wrong. I have tried calling to tell him my new address, but no answer.
I am pretty sure I am going to open a paypal dispute. Over a month with no spindles, and no communication.


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I just got my shipping notice


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

That is good to know. 

I just ordered one!


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Still nothing...


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I ordered mine on 3rd Sept from eBay. Both eBay and PayPal said it was shipped on the 20th Sept. I should get it sometime this week. I think something happen with the guy or he's finding hard to keep up with the demand.
Let you know when I get mine.


----------



## rondigs (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you get verification (tracking number) that it shipped? Not just the paypal notification.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

also, just because you got a tracking number doesn't mean it's shipped. I got my tracking number soon after I placed the order. a week or more later, I called and he said he would ship it out the next monday. three weeks later, I still have the tracking number but it still says "electronic shipping info received"


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> also, just because you got a tracking number doesn't mean it's shipped. I got my tracking number soon after I placed the order. a week or more later, I called and he said he would ship it out the next monday. three weeks later, I still have the tracking number but it still says "electronic shipping info received"


ditto


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Estimated delivery is 5-6 business days as stated on his ebay ad. I will give him two weeks to ship my spindles. If I don't receive my spindles within two weeks which I think is reasonable, I would do two things:

1. I would give him a negative feedback on eBay
2. Get my money back through paypal

What fair is fair, if you do not have the items on hand, I would not sell them to people.

That's just me.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

I have bought 2 sets and each time shipping was 2-4 weeks. 

Personally I would not run a business that way. Sell what you have in stock or at thew VERY least communicate accurate shipping times.

I will not be a repeat customer.


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

Jeez people, give him a break. Everybody is happy with the spindles so far. It sounds like he's operating from a small shop and is most likely swamped by the demand. Just answering emails can be a full time job. I rather have him make the spindles, than keeping you happy with email updates.

I'm sure all of you have pedals to ride on until the ti spindles arrive.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

RiderInTraining said:


> Jeez people, give him a break. Everybody is happy with the spindles so far. It sounds like he's operating from a small shop and is most likely swamped by the demand. Just answering emails can be a full time job. I rather have him make the spindles, than keeping you happy with email updates.


Uh, no. Other vendors are able to keep people up to date when products don't ship on time, and with him none of us can even get an answer after repeated attempts to reach him. You realize that some of us have been waiting over a month since ordering without any word of when we might be getting them? There are a couple who've already had to file PayPal disputes because they were about to run out of time. At the very least, Wade should have put something up on his website.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

RiderInTraining said:


> Jeez people, give him a break. Everybody is happy with the spindles so far. It sounds like he's operating from a small shop and is most likely swamped by the demand. Just answering emails can be a full time job. I rather have him make the spindles, than keeping you happy with email updates.
> 
> I'm sure all of you have pedals to ride on until the ti spindles arrive.


that's not really much of an excuse... a business is a business. I have given him over 5 weeks now. Also, I think he doesn't lathe the spindles himself, though I could be wrong.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Late Deliveries*

Dear Guys,

Everybody who bought shorts and Candy's your spindles are on the way. For those who bought standards and very shorts. Your spindles will go out Monday. Sorry for late deliveries.

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys if you are waiting for shorts or candys they are on the way.

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Communicating*

Hey, 
Badmechanic....Just call me my phone number is in auction


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Can you guys please list what models you are waiting for??


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I am waiting for a standard length for Eggbeaters.

I tried the phone number, and it only ever went to voice mail, and the voice mail I left was never returned.

The thing vendors need to understand if we're fine with waiting for a month to get a part, _so long as we're communicated with_.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I just received an ebay response that my Ti spindle was shipped. 

So far it is looking good! I will keep everyone informed.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

He just called and reiterated the shorties are shipped, and the regulars should ship this Monday.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

wade, please check your private messages


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

<--------will buy atleast 5 sets for time atacs. the only pedal i use.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

Normal Candy's
Thanks for the update!


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

You know guys I just bit off more than I could chew this month. I am trying to juggle 2 business's at one time plus I am trying to get the Speedplay spindle replacements developed (tough spindles to make). Plus I caught a bunch of my spindles with offset allen slots before I shipped them so I had to make replacements.

All of these things add up to being very late on deliveries. I am sorry for being late. If you ordered Shorts they should be on the way. Candy's will go out by Thursday 10/8. Very Shorts and Standards will go out Monday & Tuesday 10/12-13.

Nobody will get burned everybodies spindles will go out.

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Time Atac*

Dear Guys,

Bad time for me to talk about new products when I can't deliver what I sell now but. My development schedule is as follows.

1. Speedplay

2. Shimano

3. Time Atac

It could be 3-4 Months before I make a Time Atac


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks Wade.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

soooo basically im going to buy some eggbeaters and your spindles to meet my weight requirement


----------



## BuzzardBoy (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Wade - appreciate that you are swamped and I look forward to getting mine soonest.


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

*Still waiting...*

Not to pile on, and kick a guy when he's down, but I ordered a pair of short spindles August 25th, and still haven't got them. I've e-mailed Wade a couple of times, and he hasn't answered. I hope I still get them, and I hope they are everything they've been cracked up to be, but I would caution anyone else from placing an order with Wade, especially if you want the goods in a hurry. Delays can be forgiven. Ignored communications from a concerned customer can not.

'Bones


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

BrokenBones said:


> Not to pile on, and kick a guy when he's down, but I ordered a pair of short spindles August 25th, and still haven't got them. I've e-mailed Wade a couple of times, and he hasn't answered. I hope I still get them, and I hope they are everything they've been cracked up to be, but I would caution anyone else from placing an order with Wade, especially if you want the goods in a hurry. Delays can be forgiven. Ignored communications from a concerned customer can not.
> 
> 'Bones


That is too long of a wait. If you live in a Northern State, riding season maybe over.


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

*Too long indeed!*

Yes, too long by one day. I just counted it out on the calender, and my 45 day PayPal dispute window closed yesterday. Crap.

Yep, riding / racing is nearly done here in Michigan, but if we catch a break, we can ride up to Thanksgiving most years.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

BrokenBones said:


> Delays can be forgiven. Ignored communications from a concerned customer can not.


This is exactly what I've been saying, and what so many small vendors simply can't grasp.

Wade has until next weekend to get me the spindles before I have to file a PayPal dispute.


----------



## GFisher2001 (Mar 16, 2006)

Does anyone have any idea how much the weight savings would be if I were to pick these up to replace my Eggbeater Sl spindles? I'd like to determine if this would be a cost effect way of losing some grams. Thanks!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wade -

+1 for CB Acid spindles. When you get to them. None of the other CB spindles are interchangeable with Acid's, are they?


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I think the weight difference or lack off is posted somewhere in the beginning of the page. Just not sure where it is. :madman:



GFisher2001 said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much the weight savings would be if I were to pick these up to replace my Eggbeater Sl spindles? I'd like to determine if this would be a cost effect way of losing some grams. Thanks!


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

The first post has the info. 21g per axle or 42g total, Is how much weight you'll drop. There is no difference between the SL and the 1ti and 2ti axles, so the weight loss will be the same


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It's now Wednesday and no shipment notification and no reply to my email. I'll try calling him again I guess.

I really hate being jerked around.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

This is not looking good. 

--Levi


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Same. I was told the spindles will be shipped monday.
No notification, and the tracking number I received august 30 is still inactive.
I think I just missed the paypal deadline as I put it off because he told me it would be shipped monday.
I will not be doing business from wade again.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

UPDATE:

I reached him on the phone and he said the spindles will go out tomorrow. I told him I needed to this weekend since my 45 day PayPal window closes then, and he said he'd ship them overnight. So, I guess we'll see on Friday.

As much as I've complained about this situation, I don't believe Wade is trying to scam us or is a bad guy; I want to make that clear.


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

bad mechanic said:


> As much as I've complained about this situation, I don't believe Wade is trying to scam us or is a bad guy; I want to make that clear.


I agree, but this is not how one conducts business.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Lambdamaster said:


> I agree, but this is not how one conducts business.


A whole damn lot of businesses are conducted in that way..  .. or rather :madman:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Curmy said:


> A whole damn lot of businesses are conducted in that way..  .. or rather :madman:


:lol: true

Still comes far from excusing 45+ days and extremely poor communication without spindles though.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

bad mechanic said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> I reached him on the phone and he said the spindles will go out tomorrow. I told him I needed to this weekend since my 45 day PayPal window closes then, and he said he'd ship them overnight. So, I guess we'll see on Friday.
> 
> As much as I've complained about this situation, I don't believe Wade is trying to scam us or is a bad guy; I want to make that clear.


All I can see here are bunch of promises but no shipment showing up. Let shall see.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

He promised me to send it out Thursday with overnight shipping. Here we are on Friday, and no spindles. At this point I cannot trust anything the seller says, and I cannot trust him to _ever_ deliver the spindles I've ordered. It's been 36 days now, and I've gone ahead and opened a PayPal dispute.

Buyer beware.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

overnight shipping doesnt really mean overnight

from my experence overnight means 2-3 days depending on location where normal delivery is 4-5 days.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I live by Washington DC, and around here overnight really does mean overnight.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

What is Wade meaning of overnight then? I have not received my Ti spindles!!!

*STOP!*. *DO NOT ORDER FROM WADE UNTIL HE SHIPS OUT ALL OUR ORDERS.*


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## constantijn13 (Oct 11, 2006)

mine arived, fits perfectly


----------



## BrokenBones (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey constantijn13, that's great news. When did you place your order?

BUT! No one has questioned the quality or desirability of Wade's spindles - there definitely is a market for lighter, stronger, cheaper (take _that!_ Keith Bontrager), upgrades, and these spindles fill that niche. The length of this thread and similar ones on other forums confirm that. Many people are interested in this product for the benefit it provides.

Where the problem comes in is that Wade is taking people's money for this product and not delivering or communicating. No order confirmations, no responses to e-mails, ignored phone calls, and apparently spotty deliveries appear to be the norm with Wade. At LEAST, that is a poor business practice (see the bold warnings above for other forumite's "customer experience"), at worst, that is a criminal behavior known as FRAUD!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

constantijn13 said:


> mine arived, fits perfectly


He must be friends with Wade. Ha ha ha ha.

Tell, Wade that he is about to get a negative feedback on ebay. That would end his Madoff type scheme. We will call it Wade scheme.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

2 and a half weeks since ordered from his website. No response to e-mail. Should only take 1 to 2 days via USPS to get from his place in Troy MI to mine in Northeast OH. Bumming


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

i got my second set - total wait was around a month. i would be careful how everyone manages their response to this. whilst the lack of comms is a worry, if everyone goes down the path of giving negative feedback and posting up over the top comments on this forum, the only way this is going to go is wade likely losing a significant amount of business and maybe even out of business. is that the result everyone wants?


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

No, but a response to e-mail would be nice. I'm going to call Monday.

And I am pretty sure this is a sideline gig for Wade, not his main biz.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

nathanbal said:


> i got my second set - total wait was around a month. i would be careful how everyone manages their response to this. whilst the lack of comms is a worry, if everyone goes down the path of giving negative feedback and posting up over the top comments on this forum, the only way this is going to go is wade likely losing a significant amount of business and maybe even out of business. is that the result everyone wants?


There are far too many unhappy customers here. I find it deceiving when Wade promised everyone that he shipped the spindles. No proof of tracking that he did. He told me that he shipped mine along time ago. Second, eBay ad states that shipping is within 3-5 business day. Given the fact that non of his promises were met, he made us believe that he has the product in hand. I find that deceiving and a bad business practice. Therefore he should not go into business.

--Levi


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

i'll be more specific - if the negative bashing (albeit justified) continues, he will likely stop making the spindles. it will just end up not being worth it. and we are the only ones who lose out.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

nathanbal said:


> i'll be more specific - if the negative bashing (albeit justified) continues, he will likely stop making the spindles. it will just end up not being worth it. and we are the only ones who lose out.


I have not seen Wade spindles. Currently we are losers!


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Racing season is over here in the Northern part of the country.


----------



## cglasco (Mar 25, 2009)

got mine today after waiting a mounth and ahalf but well worth it ,and just like any custom made items you are going to wait a little bit for a good product . thanks Wade for vsuch a good product


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

cglasco said:


> got mine today after waiting a mounth and ahalf but well worth it ,and just like any custom made items you are going to wait a little bit for a good product . thanks Wade for vsuch a good product


These aren't _custom_, they are _limited production_, and the seller has represented them as being readily available withing 3-5 days for shipping. He isn't 'custom' making them per individual order, he is making them in batches. In fact in a thread on weight weenies he lamented the fact that he had made a bunch of extra-short spindles and nobody had purchased any yet.

You just received yours today, how can you attest to them being 'good'?


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

cglasco said:


> got mine today after waiting a mounth and ahalf but well worth it ,and just like any custom made items you are going to wait a little bit for a good product . thanks Wade for vsuch a good product


interesting post for your first


----------



## cglasco (Mar 25, 2009)

does it matter if it is my first. does crank brothers use ti-6Q2, if not then they are custom in my book even if they are limited production product, and as in good they matched the crank brothers specs and went right together with no problem.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

nathanbal said:


> i'll be more specific - if the negative bashing (albeit justified) continues, he will likely stop making the spindles. it will just end up not being worth it. and we are the only ones who lose out.


Considering you apparently can't get the spindles anyway, it doesn't really matters if he stops making them, does it?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

cglasco said:


> does it matter if it is my first.


Yes, as it frequently means it's a sock puppet.



cglasco said:


> does crank brothers use ti-6Q2, if not then they are custom in my book even if they are limited production product, and as in good they matched the crank brothers specs and went right together with no problem.


No, it's limited production. You can call it custom all you want, but it's not.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

My Ti came in the mail. I found them when I got home from my last race of the season...so I guess I have some time to put them on and try them out.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I have email notification of a usps shipment from Wade. I hope this is for real this time. 

Definitely I will update everyone here. 

--Levi


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> Considering you apparently can't get the spindles anyway, it doesn't really matters if he stops making them, does it?


i've got two sets.


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*What About Ti for Flats?*

There are many of us running flats on our MTB/Slick bikes. What about some Ti for us?
Many of us use wellgo, but they use Ti on a few models. Some 160g Mg/Ti MTB/City pedals would be worth it! TIA

R


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Ricisan said:


> Some 160g Mg/Ti MTB/City pedals


you realize most of the weight comes from the large platform mass??


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Flats not Platforms*

You must be thinking of 400g platforms w/pins. I am talking about 280g MTB pedals.
Made w/Mag and Ti, they would be very light.

R


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Ricisan said:


> You must be thinking of 400g platforms w/pins. I am talking about 280g MTB pedals.
> Made w/Mag and Ti, they would be very light.
> 
> R


I doubt you can save 130g with spindles


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*What do you call These?*

The Wellgo LU series are about 270g. They have serrarions/teeth, but they are not platforms w/pins.
Enough of this, I would like to hear from Mr. Wade about the Ti spindles.

R


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Ricisan said:


> The Wellgo LU series are about 270g. They have serrarions/teeth, but they are not platforms w/pins.
> Enough of this, I would like to hear from Mr. Wade about the Ti spindles.
> 
> R


what I am saying is that there is no way you can reach your target weight of 150g (from 270g) just by swapping to Ti spindles. By the way, those are technically platform pedals.


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

I don't see where a C006 w/Ti spindles would have any problem making the weight.
If it did, then you could be right. Now what does any of this have anything to do w/me getting some Ti spindles for pedals I use? 
I am a lowly noob trying to lose a little weight. You have been very helpful. NOT

R


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

Ricisan said:


> I don't see where a C006 w/Ti spindles would have any problem making the weight.


good luck..


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I received a shipment notification this morning. It looks like opening a PayPal dispute seems to have finally lit a fire under him. It's pretty pathetic I needed to do that to get what I paid for.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ricisan said:


> I don't see where a C006 w/Ti spindles would have any problem making the weight.
> If it did, then you could be right. Now what does any of this have anything to do w/me getting some Ti spindles for pedals I use?
> I am a lowly noob trying to lose a little weight. You have been very helpful. NOT


Actually, he's been quite helpful, and you might want to listen more. A Ti spindle will only cut the weight of the spindle by a third, so there's no way you're going to hit 160g when you're starting with 280g.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

He has posted up on weightweenies that everything is getting ready to ship out today or tomorrow. Or was it yesterday (Sunday?) and today...

http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=58245&start=105

I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Xpedo Traverse XCF05 small platform flat pedals, claimed weight 210 g with steel spindles, 170 g with Ti.

I suspect however that the pins are aluminum. The platform is waaaay too small, anyway.

Also, there are Traverse XCF07 ones, respective weights are 255 and 205 g. Platform is bigger but still too small.

Then come Tioga D-Spyder pedals at 320 g claimed with steel spindles. And these could be the ticket.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Madoff*

Levir,

Despite your giving me my first negative feedback on ebay your spindles have shipped. Madoff was a thief who stole peoples money in exchange for a lie. My product is genuine and of the highest quality.To see that just read the other posts.

I wonder if you will work as hard to restore my livelyhood to me and my family when you get your nice spindles as you did to slander me in publically. As I mentioned I caught a problem with 100s of spindles and rather than ship a shoddy item I threw them away and made new ones. What should I have done sell junk?

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Lighting a Fire*

Your paypal dispute did not as you say LIGHT A FIRE. I shipped your spindles when they were done. As I mentioned earlier and like I told you on the phone when you called me I had a bad batch what would you have done if instead of a late shipment you got a bad set of spindles?

I will dish out a late delivery every time to my customers if I have to chose between that and bad product. Late deliveries and be overcome crappy product cannot be overcome.I would ask you now to drop your paypal dispute when you have gotten your product because I now have none of your money.

Bad Mechanic you have worked very hard to smear my name and deprive me and my family of my livelyhood. I hope you will work as hard to restore my reputation as you did to smear it when you see how nice your spindles are.

Enjoy your MTB riding

Wade


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> As I mentioned I caught a problem with 100s of spindles and rather than ship a shoddy item I threw them away and made new ones. What should I have done sell junk?


No, you simply should have communicated with your customers given us realistic ship dates. If the ship dates were missed, you should have then communicated that us. This is what we've been saying the whole time. Had you done that, people would have been writing about how great a vendor you are and feeling bad for your problems.

*Communication is just as important as product.*

When I get my spindles, don't worry, I'll give you props for them.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Calling*

Gee Guys,

If it was that serious why not call me???? My phone number is on the auction. If you guys have already gotten your stuff please let the forum know. I am not in outer space I am right here call me.

Wade


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

dispite the hold up im still in for 5 sets of atacs. if i can wait 11 weeks for my I9s that were supposed to be done in 4 weeks and no communication im sure i can deal with you wade


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> Your paypal dispute did not as you say LIGHT A FIRE. I shipped your spindles when they were done. As I mentioned earlier and like I told you on the phone when you called me I had a bad batch what would you have done if instead of a late shipment you got a bad set of spindles?
> 
> I will dish out a late delivery every time to my customers if I have to chose between that and bad product. Late deliveries and be overcome crappy product cannot be overcome.I would ask you now to drop your paypal dispute since you have gotten your product and I now have none of your money.
> 
> ...


Sir, you promised me several dates, all of which came and went with no spindles. Regarding this last week, I reached you on the phone Wednesday, and told you I needed them by the weekend or I'd have to file a PayPal dispute. You promised me they would go out Thursday, and you promised me you'd ship them overnight. You did neither and I filled the dispute on the weekend as I said I would. How this this surprising or shocking to you?

What would you do if you gave someone money, they didn't send you a product, and every time they said they were sending it, they didn't and you didn't hear from them? What would you do?

I did not to your reputation you did not do yourself. If you can't deliver, then don't promise, if you can't keep your promise, then let people know. *Again, communication is as important as product.* I'm sorry you're taking this thread as a personal attack, because it's not, and lashing out at your customers to entirely the wrong thing to do.

I will drop my PayPal dispute once the spindles arrive.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> Gee Guys,
> 
> If it was that serious why not call me???? My phone number is on the auction. If you guys have already gotten your stuff please let the forum know. I am not in outer space I am right here call me.
> 
> Wade


I tried plenty, and it always went to an answering machine. Out of all the times I tried to call, I reached you once, and you returned my call once, a week after I left it. Obviously, we can't just call you.

Also, it is not our job to keep having to check up on the product. In fact, you have a very powerful tool in the forums you're part of. Simply posting up what was going on the spindles and prospective ship times would have made this be a non issue. If your prospective ship times shipped, you could have simply posted up an update and the now target dates.

Do you not see why we were agitated?


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Read the Post*

WWs: Actually, he's been quite helpful, and you might want to listen more. A Ti spindle will only cut the weight of the spindle by a third, so there's no way you're going to hit 160g when you're starting with 280g.
Thanks Mr. Obvious
I am riding 280g pedals now. I would like some ultralite pedals w/Ti spindles. That combo should be about 160g. I never stated that Ti spindles alone would make up the difference. The slightly over 200g Wellgos should be close w/Ti spindle.
I lurked a lot before I posted. Go back and read my posts, or not.
I'm still waiting for info, who can help?

R


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ricisan said:


> WWs: Actually, he's been quite helpful, and you might want to listen more. A Ti spindle will only cut the weight of the spindle by a third, so there's no way you're going to hit 160g when you're starting with 280g.
> Thanks Mr. Obvious
> I am riding 280g pedals now. I would like some ultralite pedals w/Ti spindles. That combo should be about 160g. I never stated that Ti spindles alone would make up the difference. The slightly over 200g Wellgos should be close w/Ti spindle.
> I lurked a lot before I posted. Go back and read my posts, or not.
> ...


Those are your numbers out of your posts. If you don't want people telling you the numbers are wrong, _then use the correct numbers!_


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> Gee Guys,
> 
> If it was that serious why not call me???? My phone number is on the auction. If you guys have already gotten your stuff please let the forum know. I am not in outer space I am right here call me.
> 
> Wade


I called at least 10 times. it was answered once, and I was promised it would go out the following monday. that was over A MONTH ago. 
Put yourself in our shoes. what if I promised you payment and you shipped the spindles before I paid you, but then I kept promising to pay and not delivering?? How would you feel if almost every time you called to inquire about payment you got an answering machine?? What would you do if when you did miraculously reach me, I promised to pay you the following monday but you get neither payment nor an apology or even a notification saying I can't pay you??


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*Can you Read?*

One more time for the impared. My current pedals are 280g. I want ultralight pedals like a C006 w/Ti spindle. That should be close to target weight.
BM: You did read my numbers, but the big words in between got you confused.

Now back to the question: Ti spindles for the other brands, when will Ti man make them?

R


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Ricisan said:


> One more time for the impared. My current pedals are 280g. I want ultralight pedals like a C006 w/Ti spindle. That should be close to target weight.
> BM: You did read my numbers, but the big words in between got you confused.
> 
> Now back to the question: Ti spindles for the other brands, when will Ti man make them?
> ...


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

Wade
I think that some of the post have been a bit over the top for my tastes. That being said, there frustration is justified. It would seem that this could have all been avoided had you made a post on here when you found the fault and started over, describing what the issue was and giving updates when possible. Personally I have no problem waiting for things as long as I'm sure they'll come, it's the uncertainty that gets people upset. Delays with an explanation are always better than trying just the little harder to get things done faster but not letting people know that's what you're doing. I'm not trying to harp on you, just pointing out what seems to be the easiest fix to the problem.

As for everyone else, perhaps we as a community should just step back and breathe a bit. An explanation for the situation has been given and as long as things are followed through in a timely manner from here on out, it should be dropped. Lets not lose sight of the fact that we are getting a superior product for loads less than the OEM sells for. I've been very happy with my spindles(which is why I started the thread in the first place), and I'd hate to give wade such a sour taste about trying to bring a product to our market that he decides to stop. That would be a lose/lose.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

when will you kids learn that airing your dirty laundry in public is a stupid idea...


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

russya - 
I have no issues dropping this once it's resolved. In fact, I'll be the first to line up and praise the product if it's as good as it looks, and will start a new thread on it. 

nathanbal - 
It's a community and a pooling of resources, and this is a great use for it as it brings together people with a common problem. I'm really happy you've already gotten yours, but remember that we haven't.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

nathanbal said:


> i got my second set - total wait was around a month. i would be careful how everyone manages their response to this. whilst the lack of comms is a worry, if everyone goes down the path of giving negative feedback and posting up over the top comments on this forum, the only way this is going to go is wade likely losing a significant amount of business and maybe even out of business. is that the result everyone wants?


Since he is working out of metro Detroit I am amazed he is still in business (the problems of the Big Three have decimated that area, home values are down 40% and unemployment is over 15%).


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

TiSpindle said:


> Levir,
> 
> Despite your giving me my first negative feedback on ebay your spindles have shipped. Madoff was a thief who stole peoples money in exchange for a lie. My product is genuine and of the highest quality.To see that just read the other posts.
> 
> ...


Wade, I did not give you feedback as of yet. As of today, I still don't have your spindles. I won your ebay auction on 10/02/09 and you are only shipping it to me now 10/20/09! WTF Wade and you have the audacity to say we tainted you! :madmax:

Second, you lied to me...10/15/09 I received an ebay message that my spindles went out. Infact, It has not. Only today 10/20/09. :skep:

All of this wouldn't have escalated to your demise if you give us the truth. Some form of decency to let us know what is going on and not a bunch of lies.

Trust me, all these bickering will stop as soon as I receive my spindles. I am sure everyone here will follow suit. We expect Spindles that have quality and workmanship. That is the Spindles that you promised!

--Levi


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

+1

I am with you 110% :thumbsup:



bad mechanic said:


> russya -
> I have no issues dropping this once it's resolved. In fact, I'll be the first to line up and praise the product if it's as good as it looks, and will start a new thread on it.
> 
> nathanbal -
> It's a community and a pooling of resources, and this is a great use for it as it brings together people with a common problem. I'm really happy you've already gotten yours, but remember that we haven't.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

russya said:


> Delays with an explanation are always better than trying just the little harder to get things done faster but not letting people know that's what you're doing.


This kind of collaboration problems is also common in software development. )

When I know what should be done, I too find it much more comfortable to silently bring my code to certain functionality I planned, than to try and explain to the rest of the team what *exactly* I'm going to do. More often than not, I find myself frowned upon for this. And it's invariably unpleasant for me to give out what I perceive as "small details" before they are done.

Wade could be subjectively viewing shipping dates just like this: small details that are annoying to convey.

I'm wildly guessing here, of course.


----------



## Johnnyboy (Jul 27, 2005)

My Ti spindles came yesterday. They look great, thanks Wade!

Maybe they came a bit faster 'cause I didn't spend all my time on the internet obsessing, get out and ride people, its good for the mind too.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Detroit*

Yes we poor saps in Detroit. Too bad we can be organized and full of prosperity like the folks in California.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Called Wade today and he promptly returned my call to tell me mine would ship today. I have a shipping notification in my e-mail. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Gard (Aug 13, 2008)

I got my sets of short and extra short today, in Norway. Ordered 15 sep.

thanks Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Shipped*

Dear Buyers,

All orders have been shipped. Nobody has unshipped orders. Please allow time for delivery.Remember International buyers will be unable to track there Priority Mail shipments on the USPS website. To those who have waited patiently thank you and I am sorry but I wanted only to ship the best product possible.

*PS* I have discovered however a slight problem. 5 Candy sets have been shipped with double right hand spindles. Please check your sets I have plenty of lefties to fix the problem and will included free high strength nuts and a return envelope.

Wade


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

In unrelated news USPS tracking info is horrible. I bought something recently from someone else and it said that USPS received electronic notification of intent to ship or some such bollocks ages ago, but there is nothing to be seen and it is only being shipped across one state... (This is US shipment btw).


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

sxotty said:


> In unrelated news USPS tracking info is horrible. I bought something recently from someone else and it said that USPS received electronic notification of intent to ship or some such bollocks ages ago, but there is nothing to be seen and it is only being shipped across one state... (This is US shipment btw).


USPS sucks for tracking. basically you know it will ship and it has been delivered.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello Wade, 
This has been probably already answered but my english is sometimes not so good. 
My question is, if I have a TI set of egg beaters which spindles should I get? and what difference is between the short and long spindles?
Would you ship to Mexico?

Regards


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Factor*

Dear Marco,

Shipping to Mexico is no problem.Please the website is cheaper.

The reason for a shorter spindle is because of the Q Factor. The closer you can get your feet together without rubbing on anything the more natural riding experience you will have. Also a shorter spindle is lighter and the lighter you can make any part of the drivetrain the more efficiency you will have.

Wade


----------



## mwilson7 (Aug 16, 2007)

I received my set for my candies on Thursday. VERY light and look like they are very well made. I'll be putting them on over the winter when I rebuild my pedals. About 3 weeks from when I ordered to when I received them.

If you're not in a hurry they are well worth the money.

P.S. Wade, I checked mine and I have a right and left part.


----------



## EJ_92606 (Jul 11, 2004)

TiSpindle said:


> Can you guys please list what models you are waiting for??


Shimano 959...same as XTR I believe.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Got mine Friday. No issues with install, all threads are perfect, no slop in tolerances. Look every well machined and I also like the thicker spindle on the Eggbeater set, just for peace of mind.

If they hold up and Wade keeps making them, I'll probably sign up for a few more sets.

On a side note, USPS tracking now offers far more info about the location of your parcel than it used to. It is kind of funny though that shipments to my location from anywhere west of me always go past me to a sort facility in PA and then come back to OH.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Received mine on thursday, left and right no problems. Will consider changing another pair on a set of candies and wonder if this spindles will fit on Quatro road pedals...! btw. I'm in México


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

I got mine


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Weight Weenies Starbike*

Dear Guys,

Does anybody know why the thread on the Titanium Ti-6Q2 Spindles has been deleted from Starbike weight weenies??


----------



## RiderInTraining (Apr 25, 2005)

Received mine on Friday as well. Thanks Wade.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I received mine aswell. I will be installing mine soon!

Thanks Wade :thumbsup: 

I will give you positive feedback on ebay.

--Levi


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> Does anybody know why the thread on the Titanium Ti-6Q2 Spindles has been deleted from Starbike weight weenies??


I suspect that one of the moderators decided that there was too much b i t c hing and off topic discussions taking place. I'm sorry to say that I may have contributed to that :sad:.


----------



## motozi (Aug 27, 2009)

I received mine aswell. 

Thanks Wade!

-Jonne


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Yup. Rebuilt my pedals (new bushings, bearings, seals, etc) with the new spindles. Super nice machine work. Good job, Wade.

BTW- I have about 10 sets of Time Atac XS pedals that could use some spindles *hint hint*.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I installed Wade's spindles and the fit and finish is excellent! Wade's Titanium spindles are plug-n-play. Wade makes qualty products there is no doubt about that. I will be ordering the short spindles soon.









Stock chromoly spindles









Wade's Titanium spindles









Finished product. It was an eggbeater Ti. Now it is 2Ti. 

Cheers,
--Levi


----------



## biketuna (Mar 28, 2008)

Installed mine last night. perfect fit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> Yup. Rebuilt my pedals (new bushings, bearings, seals, etc) with the new spindles. Super nice machine work. Good job, Wade.
> 
> BTW- I have about 10 sets of Time Atac XS pedals that could use some spindles *hint hint*.


so between the 2 of us alone we call for almost 20 sets of ATACs


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

levir said:


> I installed Wade's spindles and the fit and finish is excellent! Wade's Titanium spindles are plug-n-play. Wade makes qualty products there is no doubt about that. I will be ordering the short spindles soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so you spend 50 buck for a 32 grs improvement? does 32 grs REALLY make a difference? I have a set of Ti eggb. as well, BTW

regards


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Well by my math (53-33=20, 2 spindles is 20x2=40), I get a 40g reduction in weight. Look at the name of the forum you're in. 40g for $50 is a pretty good value for money in weight reduction. That's right around $1 per gram. There are many many purchases that the hardcore weight weenies (me included) have made that are a much much worse value for money in the weight reduction department.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

$1 a gram is a great price. 

You get a light bike by sweating every single part. 40g here and there adds up. Also, 40g is about an eleventh of a pound, so it's not insignificant.


----------



## russya (May 3, 2007)

$1g is a better deal than the one you get by buying singe Ti eggbeaters over the SL's. Which is somewhere in the region of 30% more per gram than the spindles. Once you get to the upper end of losing weight on your bike, it gets really expensive, really quick.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm looking at building a new bike for the next race season and $/g this is one of the better upgrades.
Frame Sette $0.96/g
Seatpost Easton $1.37/g
Cranks Lightning $$2.88/g (waiting on this one)
Ti pedal spindle $1.25/g


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ti & Weights*

Dear MTBR Guys & Gals,

First of all Ti-6Q2 has other advantages besides weight savings. Ti-6Q2 has a higher Rockwell C(Surface hardness)Than 300 series Stainless Steel.Ti-6Q2 is 42Rc vs 38Rc for stainless. That makes it more durable and abrasion resistant than stainless.Also Titanium is more corrosion resistant than Stainless.

Also don't forget that it looks like the buyer above was upgrading a SL model.If he were up grading a Single Ti he would be saving about 48grams per set. If he were upgrading an eggbeater C model it would be a whopping 70 grams weight savings per set (C's are heavy). So not all egg beater models have the same style of spindles.

Not only that but add to that the fact that we offer a higher rider weight rating and the fact that buying weight savings directly from the OEM by upgrading pedal models is in the $2-$2.50 range.

Wade


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

still yet to receive mine..


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Orders Shipped*

Dear Buyer,

Buyer since your thread reply does not tell me your name (remember you have three names if you bought from ebay) what country or state you are in how you purchased item(website or ebay) or even what you purchased. How am I supposed to figure all of that out??? On top of that you just put your complaint out as if to lob a bomb at me publically in the forum.Please PM me all of your info and I will see if we can work out your order.

Wade


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Wade is correct, the best deal is to upgrade the Eggbeaters C, not the SL.
The SL spindles are lighter than the C's , all other parts have the same weight. 
I think that the wings on the SL are forged instead of welded so slightly more robust, but I never had a wing failure on my three sets of C's.

fab


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

wade, 
will be XTR spindles soon?

nenad


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Shimano Replacement Spindles*

I am a little worried about making Shimano's can anybody tell me about experiences they have had diassembling and repairing Shimano's???

Wade


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

XTR's would be nice.......I love'em, but would love'em lighter. If I could drop 40-50 grams in my pedals for $50, then I would do it.

I also know others who would do the same.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

XgreygOOse said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I ordered mine on 3rd Sept from eBay. Both eBay and PayPal said it was shipped on the 20th Sept. I should get it sometime this week. I think something happen with the guy or he's finding hard to keep up with the demand.
> Let you know when I get mine.


Still waiting:madmax: Come on Wade. I ordered candy Ti Spindle 2 months ago. My luck I will also get two right Spindles and have to send it back and wait another two months to get the left side Spindle  . I was not going to write on this thread but you don't respond to my email from PayPal but you have LOTS of time to reply to THIS thread. Great business manners. You will go a long way:thumbsup: NOT!!
Just to let everyone know Wade said it was in his hands and will be posted today ( October 7th 2009 ). I am a reasonable guy but come on!!


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ok, so you spend 50 buck for a 32 grs improvement? does 32 grs REALLY make a difference? I have a set of Ti eggb. as well, BTW
> 
> regards


You're definitely in the wrong forum bud as you're quite obviously not a weight weenie... now go away.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Wade, 
As the owner of one your first sets ever shipped, I'd like to say they are still working flawlessly with 1567 dirty miles on them.
JG


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback Margaritaman. Glad to here things are well with you and your spindles. Again I am sorry to those who got late delivery on your spindles.


Wade


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

If you need some XTR pedals to play with, I'd be happy to send you my pair.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

88 rex said:


> XTR's would be nice.......I love'em, but would love'em lighter. If I could drop 40-50 grams in my pedals for $50, then I would do it.
> 
> I also know others who would do the same.


+1.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Speedplay Zero Replacement Spindles*

For those who asked the Speedplay Zero replacement spindles are now on ebay and available on the website.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

and XTR?


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

Wade are you keeping the pace of the incoming orders now? 
Ordering today, will I be be able to use the spindles for the season opener in March?

(Just some additional free bashing to keep you in shape)


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Very Funny*

Very Funny Ausable HaHa........:nono: I will be sure to add 25% to the price of your next order.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Wade:

Good to see things are running smoothly. Keep it up.


----------



## Ausable (Jan 7, 2006)

jbsteven said:


> Wade:
> 
> Good to see things are running smoothly. Keep it up.


Agree - I appreciate the fact that you chose to delay orders, instead of sending out defective spindles. That's the right way to work :thumbsup:


----------



## Lambdamaster (Nov 5, 2008)

jbsteven said:


> Wade:
> 
> Good to see things are running smoothly. Keep it up.


OT??


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ot??*

What do you mean by OT? Do you mean overtime please elaborate. Could any of you literary giants start a new thread on WW...Please

Wade


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Psycho Marco said:


> Ok, so you spend 50 buck for a 32 grs improvement? does 32 grs REALLY make a difference? I have a set of Ti eggb. as well, BTW
> 
> regards


Why did you buy Ti beaters when you could have bought SL's for half the price, or C's for a quarter of the price?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Xtr*

Pinkio post me a picture of your XTR's disassembled let me see how difficult they are.

Wade


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> Pinkio post me a picture of your XTR's disassembled let me see how difficult they are.
> 
> Wade


XTR spindles from actiontec: 









Presumably fits M970, M959, A520, M520, and M540

What I am curious about is whether the loose ball bearings are OK for your Ti alloy. Will it make for a good race?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Seen*

Curmy I have seen those pictures ect. I am hoping for someone who can relate experiences with rebuilding or updating Shimano loose ball pedals.Photo's would help. Yes I have seen those Actiontec spindles. They are a 2 piece system I will try to avoid. I am going to be heat-treating the Ti-6Q2 to withstand the loose balls force and abrasion.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

wade i can't help you either 

i never open xtr pedal


----------



## stevesbike (Feb 26, 2009)

just to confirm, the weight savings of standard length spindles in a pair of eggbeater SLs is 40 grams?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

BShow said:


> Why did you buy Ti beaters when you could have bought SL's for half the price, or C's for a quarter of the price?


Honestly, because they come in red and they match my bike  
Ok, it´s good they are light too :thumbsup:


----------



## Ricisan (Aug 30, 2006)

*What about Wellgo's?*

I realise that you have to go where the money is. You are probably selling your wonderful products as fast as you can make more? 
Any chance you will make some spindles for Wellgo's any time soon? They sell quite a few and everyone likes lite!

R


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> I am going to be heat-treating the Ti-6Q2 to withstand the loose balls force and abrasion.


Maybe hard chrome plating?


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Maybe hard chrome plating?


That's why it's being heat treated...


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> That's why it's being heat treated...


Heat treatment creates hard chrome plating?


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Curmy said:


> Heat treatment creates hard chrome plating?


Yes, but only if you say the magic words Abbra-cadabra.

I just got my spindles.......I think I ordered them ~ 1 week ago, so pretty good delivery time.

The finish is quite nice as mentioned before, looking forward to installing them. Thanks Wade :thumbsup:


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Curmy said:


> Heat treatment creates hard chrome plating?


Wow, how do you get by? The heat treating creates a harder surface to act as a bearing race (which you were suggesting with hard chrome plating which would add weight and wear off from the friction). Since heat treating can be somewhat controlled to a certain depth you create a harder area in a controlled section.

You represent the reason people don't appreciate how hard it is to design and industrialize an automobile.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> Wow, how do you get by?


I get by just fine, thank you. It is your reading comprehension that is apparently not matching your condescending arrogance.

I know what heat treatment does. Quite probably better then you do. I have asked if the part could be also/or chrome plated, which is a common method to harden surface for bearings. If you bother to look up properties for this Ti alloy, it mentions that it is relatively easier to plate.


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Curmy said:


> I get by just fine, thank you. It is your reading comprehension that is apparently not matching your condescending arrogance.
> 
> I know what heat treatment does. Quite probably better then you do. I have asked if the part could be also/or chrome plated, which is a common method to harden surface for bearings. If you bother to look up properties for this Ti alloy, it mentions that it is relatively easier to plate.


Is this the part where you normally compare weeny sizes and then swordfight? Get over yourself.

Go google some more and leave the hard decisions to the big boys.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

MessagefromTate said:


> Is this the part where you normally compare weeny sizes and then swordfight? Get over yourself.
> 
> Go google some more and leave the hard decisions to the big boys.


Are you being intentionally dense, or does posing on internet make you feel significant? Get lost.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

MessagefromTate said:


> Is this the part where you normally compare weeny sizes and then swordfight?.


Of course what part of this being the weight weenie's forum didn't you understand :skep: 
Lighter the bike the smaller the weenie


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

Flystagg said:


> Of course what part of this being the weight weenie's forum didn't you understand :skep:
> Lighter the bike the smaller the weenie


Then I must bow to Curmy, he is clearly stricken with Small Man's Syndrome. Rock on Curmy, rock on.


----------



## Nickbee (Jul 15, 2009)

I placed an order for short Ti egg beater spindles off of Wade's site at 9:30am and used paypal. At 10:30am I got notification from paypal that the item shipped! I know that really means it will go out in today's mail but you can't argue with that service! 

Thanks Wade!!!!!


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Chrome Plating vs Heat Treating*

In reguards to Hard Chrome Plating vs Heat Treating Hard Chrome can peel and has a notorious problem with impact resistance. Heat Treating this alloy although not as hard as HC Plating would not create an problems with Chrome Flakes (not related to Corn Flakes) in your pedal bearings. I am thinking about using Chrome as a decorative measure on non working areas of the spindles.

Wade


----------



## der_lockere (Aug 24, 2006)

Please don't use chrome for cosmetic issues, titanium is much more sexy when it's machined accordingly  

Cheers, S.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

+1 for no cosmetic chrome


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I can see that Wade has taken some fire here recently, so I feel compelled to share my experience from this week. 

I read through some of this thread last week and saw the issues that certain members of the forum had experienced. Despite these issues, I went out on a limb and ordered three sets of spindles (2 beaters, 1 Candy) from Ward Industries' website. 

Upon placing my order, I had some issues with payment from my end. These payment issues were all on me - I had a different email associated with my paypal account than I used on the order form. It took me a couple days to figure out what was wrong. In that time, I exchanged several emails with Wade and spoke to him on the phone a couple times. I had absolutely no trouble reaching him at all. Wade promptly returned phone and email messages. I finally sorted out my issues with Paypal and sent payment on Sunday. I received my spindles on Wednesday - three days later. When I opened the package, it was apparent that the fit and finish of these spindles are impeccable. They're noticibly lighter than the stainless spindles that I removed. When installing the spindles, they fit perfectly as if they were OEM. I am extremely happy with this purchase. 

In short, Wade delivered top notch customer service and a top notch product in an extremely short lead time. I've got some more beaters and some Speedplay Zeros that I'll be upgrading soon. I won't hesitate to order from Wade in the future. If all of my purchasing experiences were anywhere near as smooth as this, I'd be a much happier man. I honestly dont think I've ever had better service from an online retailer of any kind. 

Thanks for your help Wade.

All the best, 
Bill Showers


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

I got some from him too and they fit perfectly. In my opinion the fire he had to take is from some wining, impatient members.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

yellowbook said:


> In my opinion the fire he had to take is from some wining, impatient members.


You try buying a product and then not having it ship and not being able to contact the vendor. See how winy you get.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Been there, done that.
All it always takes is some patience and realizing that not everybody is out to screw you over.
I had indeed to wait on mine longer than I expected, but I didn't call or mail, I just waited.
And they showed up in the mail.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

After you've already paid via PayPal, you can only wait but so long before you lose the ability to dispute it.

There's also the small issue of being told the item is shipping, and it not going out.

You might have money to spend and then simply_ hope_ you get the product, but I'm not quite that rich.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

we want our xtr ti spindles!


----------



## gratiflying (Sep 21, 2006)

advice please... too many eggbeater models to choose from... i'm not concerned about the difference between 230g 1 ti and 218g 2ti however i would like to know what's the best bang for $$$ pedal to start with and upgrade with WADE's spindles... i'm considering:
1. MRX
2. C
3. SC
4. SL
5. One Ti

which models have functional upgrades that are worth getting? ie. better entry, smoother operation, better durability, etc. obviously the stock spindles don't matter.

appreciate any info.


----------



## yellowbook (Aug 21, 2005)

Best bang, I'd say either SL or 1 Ti.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*XTR Spindles*

I want to make them(XTR's) but I am worried about people being able to reassemble loose ball pedals.Why don't you find some people who know about repairing these things and get them to post some pics. I would like to hear someone who has installed those Actiontec spindles.

Wade


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> I want to make them(XTR's) but I am worried about people being able to reassemble loose ball pedals.


People service Shimano hubs all the time.

Personally, I have never had any troubles servicing my Shimano pedals - not that they require too much TLC..


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pics*

How about posting some pics of you servicing your Shamanos


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> How about posting some pics of you servicing your Shamanos


Sorry, I was not planning on doing that in the nearest future. Maybe after the mud season.

Will see if I have an older pair in the parts bucket.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

TiSpindle said:


> How about posting some pics of you servicing your Shamanos


How about a titanium spindle and I will happily take pictures of the whole process.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Youguys are quite demanding. He is putting in tons of time to get them machined and up to spec for an uncertain payback as there is no way to know how many people will actually buy them and you want them free to take your pedal apart. :lol:


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

sxotty said:


> Youguys are quite demanding. He is putting in tons of time to get them machined and up to spec for an uncertain payback as there is no way to know how many people will actually buy them and you want them free to take your pedal apart. :lol:


I'd pay for the spindles, I just don't want to randomly take my pedals apart until I need to. At that point I'll snap a bazillion pics

But yea, if he wants our help and we want his help, then I don't see why a little negotiating for R&D can't be worked out.:thumbsup:


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*If I was a rider*

Comment removed to conform with MTBR requirements


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

TiSpindle said:


> I want to make them(XTR's).....
> 
> Wade


I'm ready to buy a pair of the XTR spindles when available. I don't think that installation will be a problem for most of us.


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

Here you can see how to reduce the weight of a set of CB 4ti to 115gr using your spindles:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=573668


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

Econoline said:


> I'm ready to buy a pair of the XTR spindles when available. I don't think that installation will be a problem for most of us.


me too


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

*just ordered*

just ordered some - hope to get them soon

Oh- on the loose balls in the XTR spindle -
I have an old pair of 747's and looks like the new Shimanos are similar
you use just enough sticky grease to keep the balls in place
then a real steady hand to insert them into the pedal body

PS - anyone know of a best value bearing upgrade for eggbeaters?

good link here about the guts of eggbeaters
http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.com/2008/04/crank-brothers-eggbeater-servicing-ii.html

happy holidays to you Ward


----------



## Nickbee (Jul 15, 2009)

Got my spindles in today. Less then one week from order to delivery! Nice!

Can someone confirm that these are the correct lock nuts to use?

http://www.nutsandbolts.com/m5-x-8-stainless-metric-nylon-lock-nut-qty-1-p-2466.html

I'd rather buy a bunch of these than buy a $15 rebuild kit for two nuts I need since I'm starting off with new pedals.

THANKS!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I'll measure when I get home. I think they're M4, not M5. Why not get aluminum? You're already sliding down the slippery WW slide. Since you're ordering anyways?


----------



## Nickbee (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Blown Civic. I figured I should kinda be safe and stick with SS. That reminds me, should anti-seize be used on this lock-nut? Seems counter-intuitive to grease a lock-nut but if it were to seize it would be a lock and never get off nut...


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiSpindle,

Please keep answering technical questions on your products on the forums and handle all Sales related communication privately.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Nickbee said:


> Thanks Blown Civic. I figured I should kinda be safe and stick with SS. That reminds me, should anti-seize be used on this lock-nut? Seems counter-intuitive to grease a lock-nut but if it were to seize it would be a lock and never get off nut...


Look at the _Pedal Damn It!_ blog referenced several posts above. The author suggests using threadlocker on these nuts.

Aluminum locknuts are an interesting option, too. )


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

M5 it is! Oh, and I wouldn't bother with locktite, unless you're somebody that re-uses locknuts over and over again. They won't back off on their own if the nut is new, or close to new.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

BlownCivic said:


> M5 it is! Oh, and I wouldn't bother with locktite, unless you're somebody that re-uses locknuts over and over again. They won't back off on their own if the nut is new, or close to new.


Another option: a Grover washer, a thin flat washer and a standard aluminum nut. This way, all parts are reusable, the setup isn't afraid of oil or grease on the thread, and it's no heavier than steel locknut alone. Threadlocker is also not required (hopefully so for _both_ pedals).


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

I just installed these spindles. Does anyone have some play on the shaft? The wing/body seems to be able to slide 1~2 mm on the shaft.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Is your end cap screwed on, and tight? The end cap controls the side to side movement to some extent.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

BlownCivic said:


> Is your end cap screwed on, and tight? The end cap controls the side to side movement to some extent.


Not that I've found. The side to side play is controlled by the bearing at the end of the pedal, which is secured by the nut on the end of the spindle. The end cap doesn't really do anything except protect the pedal's interior.


----------



## civil (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies....

I went and checked the nut inside and made sure it was tight, then tightened the plastic end cap. It's definitely better, but there still feels like there is some play.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

bad mechanic said:


> Not that I've found. The side to side play is controlled by the bearing at the end of the pedal, which is secured by the nut on the end of the spindle. The end cap doesn't really do anything except protect the pedal's interior.


My experience has been that even with the locknut properly tightened, the pedal body still moves from side to side on the spindle. Only once the end cap (mine are aluminum) is screwed on tightly does the side to side movement essentially stop.


----------



## mofoki (Feb 1, 2005)

You can use those same spacers/washers that are used to line up the disc brake calipers to correct alignment with the rotor as a gap filler to decrease the endplay in the eggbeater. Some endplay is a good thing. You don't want to load that bearing with side forces that will cause it to bind and fail. I had the same excess play after rebuilding my pedals but the spacers have worked and I haven't experienced any problems yet.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Play & Aluminum Caps*

To repeat what was said. The Titanium Spindles all seem to have play when installed in SL's especially. Once you install the aluminium end caps they snug the spindles in place.If you have plastic end caps(some of the older style did) you may want to upgrade to aluminium.

Wade


----------



## Nickbee (Jul 15, 2009)

BlownCivic said:


> M5 it is! Oh, and I wouldn't bother with locktite, unless you're somebody that re-uses locknuts over and over again. They won't back off on their own if the nut is new, or close to new.


Thanks!


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

*installing spindles today*

got them yesterday and installing them today
THANKS :thumbsup:

there was some kerf stuck inside one of the axles that had to be cleared out
but no big deal

I think I'll flush these out thoroughly to make sure there is not any more inside.

Guess I'll weigh these too...

On first inspection by eye these seem very well dimensioned
however, looks like the cnc is either being run at a tad too high speed or the cutter is getting slightly dull. I say this since because these have a very tiny variance in cutting depth every 4mm (approx). I should be sure to say that this variance is only visible to the eye and would not affect function - it is probably only a thousandths of a mm.


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

I was freaking out when I noticed without the side cap there was play! I called Wade (his number is on his site) and he told me to put the side cap on and Duh 75 percent of play is gone. 

Ill have to try that spacer trick. 

But still seams like a easy problem to fix on his next batch of spindles...


Oh yeh I greased the **** out of the spindles and that took the rest of the noticeable play out.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Play*

The problem is that there is a difference between models. If I were to make spindles fit one model they would not fit another.If I were to make a special spindle for each model I would have to raise price.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

wade - are you going to make Ti spindles for the acid?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

the side to side play may also indicate that your nylon/delrin bushing is worn. When installing new spindles you should also give your pedals a full rebuild. If you ride often, is heavy, or can put some some serious watts and torque you should be rebuilding your pedals once a year with new bearings and new bushing.


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

waiting for ...  

i bought them in ebay last week

very short spindles :thumbsup:


----------



## Epic-o (Feb 24, 2007)

eliflap said:


> waiting for ...
> 
> i bought them in ebay last week
> 
> very short spindles :thumbsup:


115gr project??


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

There's quite abit of this thread to read through so I am just going to ask;

Has anyone broken a spindle yet? Does anyone ride these spindles aggressively? 2-5ft drops


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

I have the spindle for a month now. It is solid so far so good!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

I just want to throw a couple observations out about these spindles. I've been riding a pair of short spindles on eggbeaters for about a month and a half.

First off, as many other have noted, great quality stuff.

Second note is with respect to sizing. As I said, I'm using a pair of short spindles, and initially one foot would lightly graze my cranks as I pedaled. Nothing terrible, but annoying. I moved the cleats on that shoe as far towards the inside (thus moving the shoe away from the crank) as possible and I now have just barely enough clearance on both shoes to not touch the cranks. If I were to do it over I'd just go with the regular length spindles for a couple extra mm of space. I wear a 9.5 shoe, by the by. Hmm...maybe I'll swap these pedals out onto my wife's bike and order myself a new set of regular length spindles!

Oh yeah, Wade - Please to make spindles for CB Acids!


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been rockin these for about 20 miles. 200lbs and I try and jump everything and anythin I can on my niner sir... So my frame/fork takes more absorbtion than aluminum....... 

I think they work great. I just need a rebuild kit..


----------



## der_lockere (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Folks! 

Got mine today here in Austria (continental Europe) after about three weeks.
They are machined excellent! 

Thx Wade :thumbsup:


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

hey guys, TI Noob here.

worried about seizing of the TI into my ALU Crankarm. 

What kind of grease do i need to apply onto the threads when screwing it into the crank arm? is regular Park Polylube 1000 grease okay? Or do i need some special TI anti-seize grease? Please link


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are my chemical preferences in assembly of Ti threaded fasteners, in descending order:

1. Ti-Prep (contains copper, copper colored). Although I would only use it on ti-vs-ti parts.
2. Park Tool Anti-Seize (contains aluminum and graphite, silver colored). The default grease for anything titanium.
3. Heavy duty industry graphite grease (contains lots of graphite, very dark gray colored).
4. Blue threadlocking compound. It's only 4th because it's expensive and demanding about proper application.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

Any updates on the XTR spindles?


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

It's been asked several times in the thread and never directly answered, so I guess the answer is NO. Does Wade make spindles for the CB Acid? Does anyone? Thanks!!!


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

wirelessness said:


> It's been asked several times in the thread and never directly answered, so I guess the answer is NO. Does Wade make spindles for the CB Acid? Does anyone? Thanks!!!


A few posts back he said he would make Acid spindles if there was a high enough demand....


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone one want to get a group order of 5 or more Acid spindle sets? I think that is the minimum. I would buy 2 most likely.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll have one!


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

wirelessness said:


> Does anyone one want to get a group order of 5 or more Acid spindle sets? I think that is the minimum. I would buy 2 most likely.


Do you mean Wade's ti spindles, or replacement stock CB spindles? I'm in if you're talking ti, but I'll hold off if not. Still hoping Wade will get around to making Acid spindles soon.


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

Where are we with the Time spindles? Are they being made? Seems there is enough demand .


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*New Products*

Dear Guys,

I am a little worried about Shimano XTR's because I don't know what the loose ball will do against the Ti-6Q2. I have 5 heat treated spindles that are being tested. I want to give it 4-5 more months of testing. I am also worried about how difficult the loose ball system is to rebuild. As for the Looks can anybody tell me about how difficult they are to disassemble and reassemble?

I am looking at the acids and the Mallet 2's they seem a little easier.

Wade


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I am a little worried about Shimano XTR's because I don't know what the loose ball will do against the Ti-6Q2. I have 5 heat treated spindles that are being tested. I want to give it 4-5 more months of testing. I am also worried about how difficult the loose ball system is to rebuild. As for the Looks can anybody tell me about how difficult they are to disassemble and reassemble?
> 
> ...


Make me a couple XTR's, I will be happy to test the long term durability for you.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

TiSpindle said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> I am a little worried about Shimano XTR's because I don't know what the loose ball will do against the Ti-6Q2. I have 5 heat treated spindles that are being tested. I want to give it 4-5 more months of testing. I am also worried about how difficult the loose ball system is to rebuild. As for the Looks can anybody tell me about how difficult they are to disassemble and reassemble?
> 
> ...


Any chance you weighed the prototypes?

Thanks!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

still wait for delivery


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

The_Boy said:


> Where are we with the Time spindles? Are they being made? Seems there is enough demand .


same here. im in for atleast 5 sets myself


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Breaking Spindles ect.*

Just a recap my spindles are made from Ti-6Q2(a 2nd generation Ti-Cr-Moly Alloy) that was surplus from the F-22 raptor program. This is a very tough titanium it was used in structural sections of the F-22 that the traditional Titanium alloy 6al-4v would not hold up under.They would have used it on the entire plane but that would have made it too expensive.

Most pedal manufacturer's are using 1rst generation 6al-4v. Ti-6Q2 is much stronger and harder and more damage tolerent than 6al-4v. To compound the folly of using 6al-4v most pedal manufacturers are using Tawainese and Chinese Titanium which does not even approach the quality of domestic Titanium Alloy.

In short you would be hard pressed to bust one of my spindles under even tough riding conditions.

Wade


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

*Ti Spindle*

Thank you for the information. This is a very timely post as over the weekend I ordered a set of the "short" spindles (hopefully they are in stock) for some new Eggbeater 2Ti I picked up. I am looking forward to having them at the weight of the 4Ti's but at a much lower price point. Thanks again.


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

It seems like he does not have the bandwidth to keep of with the EB and Candy spindles let alone follow this thread.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Sticks Stones*

Hey Wireless let's not trade insults. Try and keep your bandwidth on the subject of this thread which is spindles.If you wanted to read about new product development look up the thread just a tad.

Wade


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

Got my spindles in the mail yesterday and installed them. Took about 5 minutes per pedal. Spindles look great and the weight difference is easily noticeable when compared to the stock setup. Only downside is the excessive end play. I'm using brand new pedals and have a fair amount of play even with the aluminum caps in stalled (they are Ti pedals with the red spring/cap). Does anyone know what size washers to use on these to take up the play? Also, it would be a good idea to replace the nyloc nuts when replacing the spindles, since those aren't meant to be reused. Doubt they will come off since the cap retains them, but they could loosen up.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

sngltrkr said:


> Got my spindles in the mail yesterday and installed them. Took about 5 minutes per pedal. Spindles look great and the weight difference is easily noticeable when compared to the stock setup. Only downside is the excessive end play. I'm using brand new pedals and have a fair amount of play even with the aluminum caps in stalled (they are Ti pedals with the red spring/cap). Does anyone know what size washers to use on these to take up the play? Also, it would be a good idea to replace the nyloc nuts when replacing the spindles, since those aren't meant to be reused. Doubt they will come off since the cap retains them, but they could loosen up.


Got mine yesterday too. I have the same pedals you do. There is some play in mine, maybe half a mm at most. I don't think that will be an issue though, unless you have more play than I do.


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

I don't see any benefit to having side to side play in the pedals, particularly when it can be easily corrected with something like a .050" thick washer.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Play*

I agree you should replace nylock nuts when replacing spindles.An even better idea is to make the $14.50-20.00 investment and buy an OEM kit.

As for the PLAY....Some models have no play others have some. I guess this may be because the pedal company has different vendors. It would be hard for me to adapt to every vendor.If I were to make a different set of spindles for every model and year of EB I would probably go nuts. The OEM repair kit has washers in it.I probably will included n/c washers and nylock nuts in the future with every purchase.As for right now they don't come with them.

Wade


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

The standard length are $47 while the more popular, I assume, short ones are $57....weak sauce. Demand I guess. I swear I saw the short ones for $47 a couple weeks ago, i snooze i loose.


----------



## louisssss (Jun 24, 2009)

when u guys install your TI spindles, which anti seize or grease do u use?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

louisssss said:


> when u guys install your TI spindles, which anti seize or grease do u use?


Just buy some good grease and don't worry about it. You don't need a different grease for every job. For anti-seize, just buy a tube of the stuff at your local car parts store and you're fine.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Tell You a Secret*

Pssstttt, Hey Bud wanna buy some spindles cheap...LOL. I have recently jacked up the price of the shorts to slow down orders I am low on stock of shorts. I am scared that I will get caught out of stock again. In a few weeks I will have shorts coming out of my ears and the price will go back down again.

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*What the Tispindle maker recommends*

I recomend you use a metalic free anti seize agent like Loctite's Never Seez® Heavy Metal Free Anti-Seize.

You would find it at.

URL: http://www.neverseezproducts.com/antiseize.htm

Towards the bottom of the webpage.But I think it is about double the price of traditional copper NS. The problem is it is not available in small quantities.As for the grease I would follow Crank Brothers recomendations religiously they are on OEM pamphlet in your pedal box.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> Just a recap my spindles are made from Ti-6Q2(a 2nd generation Ti-Cr-Moly Alloy) that was surplus from the F-22 raptor program. This is a very tough titanium it was used in structural sections of the F-22 that the traditional Titanium alloy 6al-4v would not hold up under.They would have used it on the entire plane but that would have made it too expensive.
> 
> Most pedal manufacturer's are using 1rst generation 6al-4v. Ti-6Q2 is much stronger and harder and more damage tolerent than 6al-4v. To compound the folly of using 6al-4v most pedal manufacturers are using Tawainese and Chinese Titanium which does not even approach the quality of domestic Titanium Alloy.
> 
> ...


Wade
then could you cut the wall thickness in half Or by a third for an SL version?
Seems like that would still work and be lighter than anything but just as strong


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

pop_martian said:


> Got mine yesterday too. I have the same pedals you do. There is some play in mine, maybe half a mm at most. I don't think that will be an issue though, unless you have more play than I do.


No play in my over 5 year old single Ti eggbeaters with the mid length spindles
I had some play initially but tightened the lock nut a tiny bit more and the end caps and that did the trick

still waiting for an "sl" version of these spindles since they are so strong Wade should be able to machine the wall thickness down by a half to a third

How about it Wade? We'd sure love it!


----------



## need4gforce (Sep 12, 2009)

I used a but load of regular old Phil Wood grease in mine and that eliminated the play in mine.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Funny You Should Mention it*

I actually made some SL version Ti Spindles with the turn down OD low profiles. I sent them out for test and they passed. But because I hade to make the ID smaller I only had 4.5grams per set weight savings from my standard version.

Wade


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong; But I thought all Eggbeater spindles were the same. Hence why Crankbrother states on their webpage that the EggBeater Titanium spindles were compatible for SL, Ti, 2Ti, and 4Ti pedals.

They all use the same rebuild kit as well.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> I actually made some SL version Ti Spindles with the turn down OD low profiles. I sent them out for test and they passed. But because I hade to make the ID smaller I only had 4.5grams per set weight savings from my standard version.
> 
> Wade


Were they the full length, short or super short? An SL super short version would kick ass!


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

cheers!, you are mostly correct, only a few older eggbeaters use a different rebuild kit. I think they used an allen nut on the end vs the 8mm (or is it 10mm) on the newer ones. Not sure what year they changed but anything in the past 7-8 years is the newer style. 

It's the candys, smartys, acid, etc.. that use different spindles and rebuild kits.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Play Differences*

You are right all the spindles are supposed to be interchangable. You are also right the OEM kit is supposed to fit every Egg Beater. Howerever as you can see by this thread and from my experiences some spindles have less play in certain model pedals than others.

Some of this may be due to wear but I have had customers install them in brand new pedals of one model with no play at all and I have had some customers install them on brand new of another model and have some play. Obviously this is because the OEM uses different vendors and some vendors may be taking slight liberties with some seemingly unimportant dimesions.

All of the play problems can be easily fixed by going extra tight with your existing aluminium end cap or biting the bullet and buying an OEM repair kit and using the repair aluminium end caps which compensate for wear. Or using the shim washers in the OEM repair kit.

Wade


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong, but if you rely on the aluminum cap to take up the slack, aren't you putting the rotating spindle/nut assembly, which is made of harder material (titanium spindle and stainless steel nut) in direct contact with the cap, which is made of softer aluminum? That seems like a bad idea. As mentioned previously, I installed the spindles on brand new Ti Egg Beaters, and there is noticable play. The problem appears to be a variation in the internal sleeve and not the pedal body. A washer under the nyloc nut doesn't remove the play. The washer has to go under the bearing. Also, just fyi, the nyloc nuts are M5 x .80 pitch. You can get stainless ones at the local hardware store for about 50 cents.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Bearing Surfaces*

No the Aluminium end cap was designed to act as an excellent bearing surface.

A demonstrative example of this could be taken from the same pedal.

One of the bearing surfaces that rides on the Titanium (or Stainless or Cro-Mo) spindle is a flimsy piece of plastic(actually POM).

Yet we never question, "Is that soft piece of plastic capable of taking the huge side load pressure and rotation and friction of a hard rotating spindle?"

No,that Aluminium cap and any Aluminium washers inserted are more than capable of acting as an excellent sacrificial bearing surface.

Wade


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

Wade,

What shim washers are you talking about in the OEM repair kit? I happen to just get my order of 4 rebuild kits in to rebuild my sets of 4Ti pedals. There are no shim washers.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> I actually made some SL version Ti Spindles with the turn down OD low profiles. I sent them out for test and they passed. But because I hade to make the ID smaller I only had 4.5grams per set weight savings from my standard version.
> 
> Wade


I was suggesting you hollow out the ID not thin out the OD
This would keep the OD the same and retain stiffness while loosing weight

The walls seem awfully thick on the current spindles
seems like you could take out at least half of the current wall thickness and save more than the 4.5g you spoke of

Let me know if this is out of line somehow...


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Washers*

Your kit is different from the one I have (I have since robbed many parts). My kit came when I bought an OEM version of the Ti Spindle upgrade (I bought for quality comparison reasons). That kit had more parts.

Wade


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

wade, you want me to send you a set of times so you can get started making them? doesnt look like the XTR guys are in a hurry for theirs


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

I have purchased Wade's Candy spindle when it was released a few months ago. They are great and I have no complaints. It is a quality product. 

Now Wade, where are the Shimano Spindles? The XTR spindle will work for the 540 and XT's as well and whatever the older numbered XT and XTR pedals are. By the way, XT's are a waste of money, exactly the same as 540s but with better finish.

I think the bearing issue is minor. Yes it won't be as easy to put in as the Crankbrothers but shimano pedals are very popular. If you need a set of pedals, I can send you a new pair of 540s.


----------



## 88 rex (Aug 2, 2007)

superspec said:


> wade, you want me to send you a set of times so you can get started making them? doesnt look like the XTR guys are in a hurry for theirs


Bleh.....there are prototypes in testing. What more can we ask for?


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

88 rex said:


> Bleh.....there are prototypes in testing. What more can we ask for?


a set for me to test maybe?:thumbsup:


----------



## wirelessness (Dec 12, 2009)

^^^
Sorry, I did not mean to 'insult' you. Pretty tame for an internet forum imo. Sorry if it sounds like an insult, but I did read the entire thread and there certainly seemed to be some delays at one point. It just seems like you have your hands full making and shipping the models you already support. I'm still interested but I totally understand if it would not be a one week turnaround for Acid spindles. If I am way off base and you have this stuff locked and loaded then by all means feel free set me straight.


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> Your kit is different from the one I have (I have since robbed many parts). My kit came when I bought an OEM version of the Ti Spindle upgrade (I bought for quality comparison reasons). That kit had more parts.
> 
> Wade


Problem with that is the "kit" with shims when you buy an OEM version of the Ti spindle upgrade from Crankbrothers is not available to the public.


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

Just got my new spindles for my Candy 2 Ti pedals. When installing I noticed that the bearing races/steps are not in the same location as on the stock spindle.

Once installed there is a gap of 1mm between the rubber seal and spindle at the part where the pedal threads into the crank arm.

Is that common or are these spindles not to spec?


----------



## nitropowered (Aug 30, 2007)

do you have the bearing caps installed?


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

yeah. bearing caps installed and nuts installed to bottom out.

Theres no side to side play in the pedal that i can notice. I have not yet installed the pedals on my bike yet.

I suppose the gap isn't a big issue just means that the seal may not works as well...


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Few people asked about Ti spindles for Shimano pedals. You can find them in Vincere store. They weight 57g and cost 100$.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Shimano Spindle*

Gee what grade of Ti is that and where is it made? I hope that you are not using Titanium 6al-4v with that spindle it is only 27 Rockwell those loose balls will eat it. If you are I hope you epoxyed a hardened cone where the loose ball bearings go like the other guys do.

Just to let you guys know I am trying to kick the ebay habit and sell only from webstore.

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Shimano's*

Thanks Nitro,I have plenty of Shimano pedals I am stuggling with developement funds right now I am also having legal issues with an OEM (No names mentioned don't ask).I have the Shimanos made up just testing thoughly and waiting to borrow some money to bring this business to the next level and maybe get some help with shipping and material preparation.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*2-Ti's*

You may have shorts already in your 2-Ti please e-mail some pics of what you are talking about.
[email protected]

Wade


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Just got my short spindles (after a month of wayting, but it was christmas season so nothing to worry about). They both weight 62g. Thank's a lot Wade, great service!


----------



## Scalfred (Oct 9, 2005)

Got my extra short egg beater spindle today

Very clean, beautiful job. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimT (Jan 1, 2004)

I'm down for some Time's

Tim


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

mine . arrived and mounted 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

same with me. I can tell you that the new 2010 Eggbeater SL (the new colors available eggbeaters) are absolute $hit for quality. Machining tolerances is all over the place. The bushing OD and ID are inconsistent. The seal even broke as I pulled a brand new set of Eggbeater SL apart.

Avoid the new 2010 Eggbeater Sl. Find the older 2009 stock. Much better quality.

As for Wade's spindles. I mic'd the spindles against a fresh pair of Eggbeater 4Ti I have. The dimensions are right on the money! beautiful spindles!


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

No spindles on ebay now  I wanted to buy a few :/


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Buy direct!


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

ayjay69 said:


> No spindles on ebay now  I wanted to buy a few :/


cheaper to buy direct...


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*ebay fees killing me*

I can't afford the ebay fees anymore especially since the winter volumes are down. Unless I raise the prices I want to keep prices low so that I can get alot of spindles out and get word of mouth advertising on quality. I will probably relist on ebay in early spring. I also need to get away from my personal account (Wardhyd) and go with a company account (TiSpindle). For now just use paypal on my webstore or email me and I will send you Google Checkout request.

Wade


----------



## sngltrkr (Sep 15, 2009)

Wade,

How about making some single speed cogs from that stuff you have? I think you'd sell a ton of them.


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

*Shimano spindle testing progress*

Hi Wade,

Any updates you can provide about when the Shimano spindles will come out? Last I read you wanted several months of testing to determine if there would be a problem with wear from a bearing or something?


----------



## DHFreak (Jan 11, 2006)

Just got my spindles for EB SLs. AWESOME product, and there was only about a week or so turnaround. Thanks Wade.

Mike


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Changes*

Dear Spindle Buyers,

Just to let everybody know I have brought my highly skilled(and organized) Mother on board she will be handling shipping,stock management& order status communications and accounting. This will give me more time to focus on new product development,production and technical support.We will also be opening a store on ebay with the *tispindle * store/screenname.Acid/Mallet 2,3 replacement spindles should be ready for sale by February the 18th.Short Candy replacement spindles should be ready by the end of February.

Wade


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> Dear Spindle Buyers,
> 
> Just to let everybody know I have brought my highly skilled(and organized) Mother on board she will be handling shipping,stock management& order status communications and accounting. This will give me more time to focus on new product development,production and technical support.We will also be opening a store on ebay with the *tispindle * store/screenname.Acid/Mallet 2,3 replacement spindles should be ready for sale by February the 18th.Short Candy replacement spindles should be ready by the end of February.
> 
> Wade


.... and xtr spindles are on stock on date...?


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

It would take a bit of maintenance to keep up, but you might want to consider a calendar on your website shows the dates spindles are expected in.


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds good Wade. Perfect timing as I just ordered a Ward-CB-EB-SHRT-Ti yesterday 01/14/10. Looking forward to gettng them right away. :thumbsup:

--Levi



TiSpindle said:


> Dear Spindle Buyers,
> 
> Just to let everybody know I have brought my highly skilled(and organized) Mother on board she will be handling shipping,stock management& order status communications and accounting. This will give me more time to focus on new product development,production and technical support.We will also be opening a store on ebay with the *tispindle * store/screenname.Acid/Mallet 2,3 replacement spindles should be ready for sale by February the 18th.Short Candy replacement spindles should be ready by the end of February.
> 
> Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Delivery*

I have placed an ontime delivery pledge on my new ebay auctions *on certain items*. If they ship later than promised I will refund purchase and the spindles are yours as our gift.Now that I have shipping and packaging help I will be fully stocked and ready for spring rush. When stocks increase I should be able to apply this pledge to all my spindles.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Mine just got shipped, got the USPS email. I also got them for the lower price, $47 versus the $57 I quoted in a previous post.


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

I ordered and received 1 set egg beater narrow
and 2 sets candys

great product 

cheers


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Maddog's Order*

Cool Maddog26


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

The_Boy said:


> Where are we with the Time spindles? Are they being made? Seems there is enough demand .


I'm curious about Time ATAC pedal spindles too. I have boat loads of time pedals, and like them a lot better than my EBs.

TIA


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

just fitted candies- super!


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a beef about many of the on-line sellers in the last few years and their "interpretation" of their responsibility to their customers.

Many of them feel that the instant the package leaves their location, their responsibility ends. In my opinion, that is not the case. If I buy a product from someone which requires shipping here's how it goes as far as I'm concerned:

I pay you (the seller) what you ask for shipping charges.

You pack the product and either arrange to have it picked up or deliver it to the shipper.

You pay the shipper for the shipping charges.

The shipper delivers (hopefully) the package to my address complete (once again-hopefully) as it left your location.

If the package arrives damaged, I report the problem to you.

You contact the shipper and arrange for inspection.

I co-operate with the process by keeping the packing material, and facilitate the inspection.

If the shipper decides the damage was as a result of their handling (and not improper packing), they provide restitution to... wait for it... *YOU*, the seller.

If the package goes missing for whatever reason, once again, the shipper provides restitution to you the seller.

This is because* you *the seller entered into a contract with the shipping company when you paid for the shipping costs.

I, the buyer entered into a contract with you the seller when I paid you for the shipping costs.

I did not have any interaction with the shipper whatsoever.

You the seller are totally responsible for the final delivery to my address of an intact, undamaged product.

If that doesn't happen, you the seller must make it right.

If however, I arrange for the pick up of a part from you the seller using whatever means I decide, and I pay the shipper directly for the service, then I the buyer will be responsible for the outcome.

I have dealt with these issues a couple of times in the past, both as the seller, and many many times as the buyer.

If I have a problem as the buyer, my only recourse is with the seller. Often times, short of some sort of tracking confirmation, the shipper will not even discuss the issue with me the buyer. They will only deal with the person that paid them for the service, the entity that they (the seller) entered into a contract with. The shipper will most definitely not send any form of payment to me the buyer, that is certain.

I have also seen situations where the packages have been tampered with by the shipper. It becomes very difficult to prove anything at this point, but once again, it is between the seller and the shipper.

In the end, you the seller are completely and totally responsible for ensuring that what I the buyer bought and paid for arrives intact and complete. That's one of the costs and complications of doing business via mail order and internet sales.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Scanned Image*

For Contact

[email protected]
[email protected]

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Gee Whiz Blown Civic???*

Why discuss your shipping beefs with other seller in the middle of a shipping dispute. Blown Civic can't you see that I have not left Mad dog 26 alone to twist in the wind like other sellers might have?

I am trying to work this thing out.

Are you angry with me about something? Why unload your shipping difficulties and problems on a thread that has to do with my products.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Whenever I sell anything, it is shipped with insurance, unless its cheap enough that I don't mind possibly losing it. Insurance costs are passed on to the buyer. Its simply safer for everyone this way.


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

TiSpindle, think it's unfair you are intimating that maddog somehow must have meddled with the package and then also somehow got the postoffice to take the package back. 

Good this is, its being sorted out.

However, what keeps coming back on this thread is that communication is obviously an issue...something to think about.


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

raceer2 said:


> TiSpindle, think it's unfair you are intimating that maddog somehow must have meddled with the package and then also somehow got the postoffice to take the package back.


I'm pretty sure he's not implying that at all.....sheesh :nono:

On a similar thought, about the supply and wait times that have come up with a few customers over the past few months. I get that you guys value your $$ and are used to transactions where goods are handed to you as soon as you pay for them, but seriously, Wade is not a Wal-Mart, you should be a bit more patient. He's a solo guy, running a new company by himself (up until recently), making an incredibly high quality product that is in high demand. Not to say that he couldn't have done a better job communicating the reason for some delays, it's clear that there have been a few bumps along the road, but all signs point to efforts being made to fill in the gaps. These delays are more common when dealing with small businesses, frankly the risk is reflected in that ultra low price you are paying thanks to his low overhead. Don't get too frustrated, he's obviously making it right with the minority who've had issues with shipping/delays, and cut him some slack. My 2c.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

For the 38592479042725904th time, it's not the delay, it's the lack of communication.


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

mightymouse said:


> I'm pretty sure he's not implying that at all.....sheesh :nono:
> 
> On a similar thought, about the supply and wait times that have come up with a few customers over the past few months. I get that you guys value your $$ and are used to transactions where goods are handed to you as soon as you pay for them, but seriously, Wade is not a Wal-Mart, you should be a bit more patient. He's a solo guy, running a new company by himself (up until recently), making an incredibly high quality product that is in high demand. Not to say that he couldn't have done a better job communicating the reason for some delays, it's clear that there have been a few bumps along the road, but all signs point to efforts being made to fill in the gaps. These delays are more common when dealing with small businesses, frankly the risk is reflected in that ultra low price you are paying thanks to his low overhead. Don't get too frustrated, he's obviously making it right with the minority who've had issues with shipping/delays, and cut him some slack. My 2c.


QFT

Wade really should be charging more for these spindles imo.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

NeverFree said:


> QFT
> 
> Wade really should be charging more for these spindles imo.


If I were in his shoes I would be charging more.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Communication*

I am not saying or implying that Mad Dog stole spindles but the truth is I have 3 sets of spindles now missing. I also have a customer with a seemingly bad address who so far has not sent me any emails(only using this forum and ebays message system) and seems unable to get any of the emails I have sent him.

To compound this matter this customer has decided to pubically address this problem rather than give me a call.

It frustrates me that this problem has not been resolved despite me throwing money,time and products at it.

As for communication where do I begin. Something has to give somewhere I must put something on the back burner. Producing spindles,Shipping spindles, Assuring quality of spindles these things are all important too. Communication is also important but I prioritize the other 3 first.Hopefully I will be able to communicate more now that I have some help.

As for raising prices I only raise the price on an item when it is at a low stock level. I am a believer in the Henry Ford/Walmart system that quality at a low price equals quantity and quantity always means prosperity.

Wade


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Wade,

How much does your short spindle (not super short) saves comparing with the stock titanium from 4ti?

Thanks


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

communication is always a problem with new/one man shops. as time goes on communication gets better.

despite the problems im still going to buy from wade...wheneer he decides to make the time spindles


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

superspec said:


> as time goes on communication gets better.


also prices rise and then quality usually drops. This is the most dreaded outcome of scaling up.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Answer to Damond Short Spindle Length*

Damond,

My short spindle is exactly the same length as stock 4ti spindle.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Quality on Ramp Up*

I disagree ramping up inhouse usually improves quality. It is when outsourced vendors are given increased responsibilitythat quality drops.

Especially when they are improperly managed (especially overseas vendors) . Outsourcing is a lazy man's way to match new production requirements.It can work but vendors need to be strictly supervised and held accountable for any shortfalls.

That will never be a problem here because this will always be a boutique item

Wade


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> That will never be a problem here because this will always be a boutique item


Amen!

Seriously, I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

I seem to have problems gettting e-mails from Wade for some reason...


----------



## damond (Sep 9, 2008)

Yes Wade, I know the length is the same...but about the weight? Is your spindle lighter?

Thanks


----------



## qaz22 (Aug 12, 2004)

*seller - buyer....*

i've some experience in selling through ebay and once i've lost money on a $400.00 package because i didn't pay the $7.00 insurance. i have all the proof of sending the package but to no avail; ebay still made me refund the money to the seller and the package seems to have disappeared. welll bad decision on my part

Wade just add insurance to your product. I'll be ordering the spindle in the coming months. hope your disputes will be settled amicably

jack


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

tscheezy said:


> I'm curious about Time ATAC pedal spindles too. I have boat loads of time pedals, and like them a lot better than my EBs.
> 
> TIA


I am convinced that he will never address this question.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Weights and Disputes*

Damond the weight is the same. The advantage of my product is price and strength, durability. Our spindles have higher rider weight limit and it's harder surface has it lasting longer against the wear of bearings and seals. It is also dirt cheap so you can upgarde a lower end Egg Beater to ti level weight.

quazz....you said "disputes" it is the singular "dispute" I only have one.

Wade


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

mightymouse said:


> Hi Wade,
> 
> Any updates you can provide about when the Shimano spindles will come out? Last I read you wanted several months of testing to determine if there would be a problem with wear from a bearing or something?


bumping my own question


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

tscheezy said:


> I'm curious about Time ATAC pedal spindles too. I have boat loads of time pedals, and like them a lot better than my EBs.
> 
> TIA


let me bump this so that maybe we can find out when us poor time owners might get a shot at these spindles


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Time pedals? Time ATAC pedals? Time ATAC pedals in need of Ti spindles? Are you guys talking about somebody producing Ti spindles for Time ATAC pedals? That would be a novelty.


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

As much as I love you Time guys, I bet us Shimano users outnumber you!


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

mightymouse said:


> As much as I love you Time guys, I bet us Shimano users outnumber you!


  shimano has to be the most used pedals out there.

Ti/maddog good to see its being resolved. Well done guys.

Yeah, hard to keep comms up when a lot of other things have to be done. You gotta be focused 

A blackberry or similar or soon an implant will work ;-)


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

TiSpindle, I don't see any active classified ad under your profile.

Could you please check that out?


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

mightymouse said:


> As much as I love you Time guys, I bet us Shimano users outnumber you!


you guys just might, but at least you know he is working on spindles for you. we cant seem to get an answer about ours.


----------



## The_Boy (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm thinking its worth the extra $25 for Action-Tec's Ti Time spindles.


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

crisillo said:


> TiSpindle, I don't see any active classified ad under your profile.
> 
> Could you please check that out?


Uh oh wade
yer gettin pulled over


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

Do you have Ti spindles for the Mallet 2? Standard lenght.


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

*missing spindles update*

My missing spindles arrived this morning, don't know why they took so long.
I finally recieved Wade's scan of returned package a few days ago. The package had been sent to the corect address and was marked not at this address????? Strange as i have lived here nearly 4 years....

Wade had been e-mailing my personal e-mail acc and i received none of his mails. I had been e-mailing him via e-bay and a few days ago e-mailed to an address he PMed me, it bounced back! So it seems our e-mail providers did not like each other....
When we switched to using my wk acc and i received his mails straight away.

I still don't know why the last set was held up but now believe Wade did all he could to sort my problem asap.

Wade, keep up the good work and sorry it has taken you 3 months of your time to sort this out.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Mallets/Acids*

A great guy I don't even know sent me a set of Mallet 2's/Acids pedals. I am now turning ti to produce them. I will send his pedals back and give him a few free sets of spindles.So Mallets and Acids should be in store within 2 weeks. Do you guys think I should make a short version of these??

Wade

Oh and maddog 26 has gotten his spindles. Hopefully he will update or remove his post.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

I e-mailed Wade and he replied very quickly today and then promply again to my reply. Sounds like you guys just had bad luck with servers not commuincating.


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

wade, i sent you a PM.


----------



## a.m (Jun 15, 2009)

When you have spindles for shimano i get a pair ASAP!!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Calm down guys. Wade is going to sort everything out, in due time. Don't make him hurry - it feels like sh1t and produces all kinds of errors.

Personally I would not be expecting viable Shimano spindles made of titanium. Just spindles for lots and lots of bushing - sealed bearing type pedals.

Think of it another way: Shimano pedals are the bombproof option (quite possibly the last one standing in the modern market of clipless pedals), where you choose to sacrifice lightness for reliability. Let's leave it like this in our minds.


----------



## iRider (Nov 15, 2005)

TiSpindle said:


> A great guy I don't even know sent me a set of Mallet 2's/Acids pedals. I am now turning ti to produce them. I will send his pedals back and give him a few free sets of spindles.So Mallets and Acids should be in store within 2 weeks. Do you guys think I should make a short version of these??


This is great news! I don't think short versions are necessary because normally if you use these type of pedals you wear knee/leg armour or motopants that already rub the crank.


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> A great guy I don't even know sent me a set of Mallet 2's/Acids pedals. I am now turning ti to produce them. I will send his pedals back and give him a few free sets of spindles.So Mallets and Acids should be in store within 2 weeks. Do you guys think I should make a short version of these??
> 
> Wade
> 
> Oh and maddog 26 has gotten his spindles. Hopefully he will update or remove his post.


just standard version XTR


----------



## Dikkie (Dec 16, 2005)

I got 3 pairs of spindles for my 2 EB SL +1 Ti pedals mainly to reduce Q-factor and at the same time save some weight.
In the beginning they squeaked during every ride, always on the drive side.
Greased the pedalaxles before every ride, but the 'chirping mouse' returned every time
After a while I realised it weren't the axles but my shoe soles rubbing the axle.
The 'visible' axle diameters are thicker compared to the basic EB spindles.
The wings grind a bit into the protection plate under the cleat, so my right sole just touched that thick axle part.
Solved the prob first with some silocone oil on the outside of wings and axle.
Later as the sole wore of, no chirping anymore now:thumbsup: 
Great product.
Guess I'm the only one who experienced this?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Beefy Spindles*

Yes I keep the spindles as beefy as possible in certain critical areas. I want to prevent breakage and flex. Most people don't realize if spindle flexes you are losing power to the road. Also I have alot of riders who need the elevated weight limit (my spindles are 235lb limit vs. 185lbs for OEM) so I need to keep them thicker in certain areas as long as it doesn't affect overall spindle weight.Glad to hear that you solved the shoe rubbing problem so easily.

Wade


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

*Received short Ti spindles*

Hi Wade,

It looks like you are getting better keeping up with orders and eventually shipping. I received my Short Ti spindles yesterday. Thanks!

It is perfect fit and quality. I took it for a short spin and so far so good. No rubbing.

Best Regards,
--Levi



levir said:


> Sounds good Wade. Perfect timing as I just ordered a Ward-CB-EB-SHRT-Ti yesterday 01/14/10. Looking forward to gettng them right away. :thumbsup:
> 
> --Levi


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Here they are.


----------



## stormyClouds (Dec 18, 2006)

Just ordered a set of the short spindles for my egg beaters and have them in my hands 3 days later.
Great product - thanks Wade!


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

Wade....What are the plans for Time Atac XS spindles?


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I've hopped on the bandwagon, and ordered two pairs of short Ti Eggbeater spindles from Wade's website: www.titaniumspindles.com

They took a little over a week to arrive. During that period I sent Wade an email asking a question about my order, and he got back to me very quickly.

When the spindles arrived I quickly threw a mic on them. Here are the measurements:

Bearing Seat Diameter
Crank Brothers CrMo #1 - 5.90
Crank Brothers CrMo #2 - 5.91
Wade's Ti Spindle #1 - 5.94
Wade's Ti Spindle #2 - 5.94
Wade's Ti Spindle #3 - 5.93
Wade's Ti Spindle #4 - 5.94

Bushing Seat Diameter
Crank Brothers CrMo #1 - 10.03
Crank Brothers CrMo #2 - 10.04
Wade's Ti Spindle #1 - 10.02
Wade's Ti Spindle #2 - 10.02
Wade's Ti Spindle #3 - 10.02
Wade's Ti Spindle #4 - 10.02

It doesn't get much better than that, and I like the fact that the bearing diameter is larger than CB's, which seems a bit small. The finish is superb. The weight savings over the standard Cromoly spindles is about 43.6g per pair. Thats a $/gram cost of almost $1.10/gram; it's hard to get that kind of value by upgrading saddles/stems/seatposts, etc.!

In my opinion, if you don't already have Ti spindles on your eggbeaters, this upgrade is a no-brainer.

And since everyone like pics....


----------



## mgsuarez (Dec 8, 2004)

Got mine in 3 days. Very nice product!


----------



## ayjay69 (Mar 9, 2008)

What happened with web site ?


----------



## jceahodges (Jan 4, 2004)

*Website Down*

Does anyone know why Wade's website is down? I need to get another pair of his great spindles. His eBay presence is eerily low as well... no regular length spindles right now. :???:


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

jceahodges said:


> Does anyone know why Wade's website is down? I need to get another pair of his great spindles. His eBay presence is eerily low as well... no regular length spindles right now. :???:


Looks like it a problem with http://sites.securepaynet.net/sites.html and not Wade's site.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Webstore*

I checked store everything seems to be running OKAY maybe it was a temporary problem with store domain's server.Please try again if you are still having problems you can purchase on ebay.As for me not posting the Standards on ebay. I am low on Standards it would be silly of me to post those on ebay if my stock is low.

EBAY LINK IF YOU ARE HAVING WEBSTORE PROBLEMS http://shop.ebay.com/wardhyd/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p4340

Wade


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

Everything is working perfect now... thanks!


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

Wade, instead of shaving them down like people are asking, do you think drilling out the center would be possible ? i dont know how the strength of this titanium would like it but that seems like a possible solution to lighten them up even more. Maybe a tapered down drilled out center, even only half way. What do you think ?


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Are my Time ATAC axles ready yet?


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Are my Time ATAC axles ready yet?


and any info about xtr?
:thumbsup:


----------



## oldassracer (Mar 26, 2009)

3Ronin said:


> Wade, instead of shaving them down like people are asking, do you think drilling out the center would be possible ? i dont know how the strength of this titanium would like it but that seems like a possible solution to lighten them up even more. Maybe a tapered down drilled out center, even only half way. What do you think ?


This is exactly what I was mentioning earlier....:madman: :thumbsup:


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*2ti and 4ti lengths?*

Please help me clarify. 
On the CB website the 4ti specifically states:
spindle * 91.85mm *- 6al / 4v titanium

The 2ti specifically states:
spindle forged scm435 chromoly steel

I am assuming they spindle on the 2ti is longer. Please confirm! 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

2TI spindles are ~95.8mm long.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*Anyone not like the short qfactor?*

Thanks for the response on the 2ti spindle length.
I realize the benefits of the reduced q-factor...if this is such an advantage why don't all crank bros come with the shorter spindle length? Anyone have any negative experience with the 91.85 length that would cause them to NOT LIKE the shorter spindle? I am sold on upgrading...not just need to know...(Standard) 95.00 vs (Short) 91..85.

Thanks!


----------



## pp-tso (Oct 21, 2009)

tscheezy said:


> Are my Time ATAC axles ready yet?


Not for a while, I emailed Wade and replied saying he will work on three other types before he gets to Time pedals....


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Confirmed.


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*Instructions on how to remove/install new spindle?*

Finally decided on the SHORT spindles (the beers last night helped me click PAY)
So the spindles are on the way, I have the 2ti's now (new) and now need some advice/guidance on swapping the spindles out. 
Crank bros's does have a video on its site but references pre 02/03 eggbeaters. Anybody have a link to a PDF or a vid? 
Thanks!
T


----------



## Cezex (Oct 16, 2009)

Well, it's quite easy. Unscrew the cap using long thick piece of metal. The plug is very hard tighten so you have to use a lot of force. Then unscrew the inner nut. Pull the spindle out, put grease on new one and push it in place. Screw the nut, screw the plug. Done.


----------



## mad dog26 (May 1, 2007)

*spindle change*



illcomm33 said:


> Finally decided on the SHORT spindles (the beers last night helped me click PAY)
> So the spindles are on the way, I have the 2ti's now (new) and now need some advice/guidance on swapping the spindles out.
> Crank bros's does have a video on its site but references pre 02/03 eggbeaters. Anybody have a link to a PDF or a vid?
> Thanks!
> T


It is super easy. You need a flat scew driver, 8mm allen (imbus) key, 8 mm socket, gease and a paper towel.
Unscrew the alloy end cap with flat screwdriver, inside you see a small nut. Remove this with the socket (8mm key in spindle end to hold). Try to remember how tight the little nut is...
Then pull off pedal body, lightly grease new spindle and assemble (reverse steps of above).
Enjoy!


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the directions. So once the spindles are all swapped what are you using as an Anti-Seize? I called around to 5 auto-part stores along with Lowes with no luck for the any of the stuff Wade was noting above (way above).
I assume that most shops might not have Titanium anti-seize on hand so they have to be using something? Grease? That Permatex stuff (grey in color) that every auto shop had? 
Thanks again.
Cheers.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Auto parts stores are useless these days when it comes to anti-seize compounds. "Thread anti-what? We have this threadlocker, here, wanna buy it?"

Speaking of which, why not use blue threadlocking compound indeed? Just take care to keep grease away from them threads, and use plain nuts, not nylock ones. By the way, it's a good opportunity to use some aluminum nuts there.


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

Get some Finish Line Ti prep from your LBS...


----------



## A-Hol (Dec 31, 2005)

^^^ That's what I use w/these spindles.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

Got mine today. Did have a wee problem before with Wade but everything is sorted out now and I am very happy with the spindles .:thumbsup: 
They look very well made.

Plan to buy another 2 sets for my other Eggbeaters and Candys. Just to let you guys know, it only took 8 days to get to Hong Kong! Super fast. Thanks (Wade's)mom


----------



## illcomm33 (May 10, 2006)

*Instructions, pictures and weights of TI upgrade*

All I can say is that it was super easy to upgrade and completely worth it. Ti Spindle got me the short spindles in less than a week and they were machined with perfection. I was a little nervous about going with the Short TI spindels (91.85) but have no regrets. No rubbing at all and the q-factor is nice. 
I wanted to share the steps so if any other users are on the fence about the process of upgrading you can see it is easy and the benefit is worth it. Also included pictures of what anti-seize to look for as well as weights before and after. :thumbsup: 
Let me know if you have any questions.

Also...Here is a video that goes over the upgrade step by step just in case you want to see it in action.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

Good instructions.

Wade, any update on the Mallet line?


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Acids and Mallets were indicated for mid Feb, and it's now getting to end of Feb. I just keep checking back every couple of days.


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for the Mallet line also. When I checked in mid Feb. I was told it would be about 3 weeks out. Maybe another week or so.??


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

are speedplay zero spindles available?


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok, I have seen more and more people ordering Wade's Ti Spindles. I'm intrigued and definitely interested in making the upgrade for this season and the new bike I have planned. Now I have a question, I have Crank Brothers Candy 2Ti's that come with the Steel axles. Has anyone swapped these? What was the weight loss? Can I assume that it would be about the same weight loss as other Egg Beaters spindles? 

Thanks


----------



## spartan23 (Jun 14, 2004)

Im using the standard "C" pedals and wanted a shorter spindle so I tried Wades short ti spindles...

to my surprise my standard "C" spindles were @ 65g each :eekster: 








and ti spindles @ 31g each









wow-thats a 68g in savings (pair) :eekster:
the ti spindles are awesome and perfectly crafted....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

again, wade, is there any info about XTR's?


----------



## stormyClouds (Dec 18, 2006)

Pinokio said:


> again, wade, is there any info about XTR's?


Why don't you contact him directly?


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

it might be the best way, considering we've asked about them more than a dozen times and not seen a reply from Wade.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

mightymouse said:


> it might be the best way, considering we've asked about them more than a dozen times and not seen a reply from Wade.


with 490 posts in this thread... there is a _slight_ chance he just hasnt seen it.. and i doubt this thread is his primary means for customer communication..


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

*XTR, Time, Speedplay and other than CB*



stormyClouds said:


> Why don't you contact him directly?


i tried to contact him over email address i picked up from his web site. and nothing.
i wrote couple letters to gmail addresses:

[email protected]
[email protected]

and got "wrong email account" for first one and nothing for second.

so, if anyone has his's mother phone number i will be glad to call her and ask a question again. she is "organised", as he said, maybe she knows schedule for complete range of products.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Pinokio said:


> i wrote couple letters to gmail addresses:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> ...


Are you sure the first address is spelled correctly?


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Are you sure the first address is spelled correctly?


no 
but i will send it again on right one


----------



## mightymouse (Sep 15, 2009)

FLMike said:


> with 490 posts in this thread... there is a _slight_ chance he just hasnt seen it.. and i doubt this thread is his primary means for customer communication..


go back a few pages and look, Wade has been actively posting and answering questions throughout all 490 posts, and has answered questions in posts adjacent to XTR question posts on multiple occasions. At one point, Wade even described the XTR experiment he was running to make sure the spindles would be reliable long term. We just want an update, and this thread is the best place to communicate the Shimano spindle status.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm beginning to worry if Wade's underground has been sniffed out by CB assassins...


----------



## Limbo (May 1, 2009)

Can someone pls point to me the difference in weight between the titanium spindle that Tipsindle is offering which I upgraded my 2Ti eggy?

What I means to say is that I have replaced the stock spindle with CB titanium spindle, and now query the weight penalty of the new spindle from Tispindle.

Thanks a load.


----------



## cnewsome69 (Mar 22, 2007)

*Just Ordered a set from eBay*

I was going to order them direct from Wades website but the price there was more than eBay so........

After reading thru the threads I was guessing the spindles would be cheaper direct. 

Looking forward to getting them regardless!!!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey guys, how are you ordering them now? thru the website @ 56 bucks each? or is there a cheaper way?

I wrote an email to Wade about 5 days ago and haven´t received an answer.

regards


----------



## cnewsome69 (Mar 22, 2007)

Psycho Marco said:


> Hey guys, how are you ordering them now? thru the website @ 56 bucks each? or is there a cheaper way?
> 
> I wrote an email to Wade about 5 days ago and haven´t received an answer.
> 
> regards


I just ordered a set from Wade's eBay store---they were cheaper than his direct site. This seems opposite to me but......


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

I ordered mine saturday from his web store. it was cheaper than ebay. Shipping was cheaper, and the spindles were $50 on ebay vs like $47 on his site.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Fakie1999 said:


> I ordered mine saturday from his web store. it was cheaper than ebay. Shipping was cheaper, and the spindles were $50 on ebay vs like $47 on his site.


Did you ordered the short version?


----------



## cnewsome69 (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW!!! Wade is FAST. I just got shipping confirmation from the order I placed only this morning.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Fast Wade*

Dear MTBR Thread,

The speed of delivery is no thanks to me. My mother really deserves all the credit.Since you requested them My contact email addresses are. Or just call me before 5:00pm EST Time. (248) 925-7474.

[email protected]
*Business*

[email protected]
*Personal*

[email protected]
*Customer Service & Shipping*

Wade


----------



## beags (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm another one that received the spindles quickly - in my hands in 3 days. These things look and feel great!

Thanks Wade and mom...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> Dear MTBR Thread,
> 
> The speed of delivery is no thanks to me. My mother really deserves all the credit.Since you requested them My contact email addresses are. Or just call me before 5:00pm EST Time. (248) 925-7474.
> 
> ...


Wade, I have written 2 emails and haven´t got a response. How can I reach you?

Regards


----------



## Vortechcoupe (Nov 7, 2006)

Bumping, 

A buddy and I both got our sets in a timely manor. Great product, my micrometer measurements were spot on.

Thanks Wade and good luck.


----------



## Emilio (Nov 3, 2004)

Just installed the standard length Wade spindles on my Eggbeater 2 ti. Awsome product, Wade keep up this kind of work!
For dutch buyers, no tax on my package...


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

bholwell said:


> I've hopped on the bandwagon, and ordered two pairs of short Ti Eggbeater spindles from Wade's website: www.titaniumspindles.com
> 
> They took a little over a week to arrive. During that period I sent Wade an email asking a question about my order, and he got back to me very quickly.
> 
> ...


Man, I love the black color of the CB spindles. What would I need to do (which paint and the process) to get a pair of Wade's shorter and lighter spindles to be black?

BB


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

Psycho Marco said:


> Wade, I have written 2 emails and haven´t got a response. How can I reach you?
> 
> Regards


+1
i will be happy to get any answer too


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Shhesshh???*

How much more contact information do you need??? Read my last post!!! If you are asking about new products your message will get a lower priority especially if it is an item I have already addressed in forum. If you are inquiring about an order that has not been received yet you will get a high priority. What was the nature of your emails and give me an idea of who you are. I only know you in this forum by your screename it is hard to tell who you are in this forum vs my email box.

Once again if all else fails pick up the phone and call me.I have my phone number in last post and on my website.:madman:

Wade Nye


----------



## Pinokio (Oct 23, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> How much more contact information do you need??? Read my last post!!! If you are asking about new products your message will get a lower priority especially if it is an item I have already addressed in forum.
> Wade Nye


good,

i don't need your spindle anymore.

have a nice day.

over and out.


----------



## stormyClouds (Dec 18, 2006)

Pinokio said:


> good,
> 
> i don't need your spindle anymore.
> 
> ...


That's a shame.
I am sure that everyone will miss the polite and informative contribution that you have made to this thread.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> How much more contact information do you need??? Read my last post!!! If you are asking about new products your message will get a lower priority especially if it is an item I have already addressed in forum.
> 
> Wade Nye


nice attitude. Maybe you should spend more time making spindles than talking to potential customers.


----------



## FLMike (Sep 28, 2008)

Pinokio said:


> good,
> 
> i don't need your spindle anymore.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*JBSteven*



jbsteven said:


> Personally I would not run a business that way. Sell what you have in stock or at thew VERY least communicate accurate shipping times.
> 
> I will not be a repeat customer.


Since you have already stated you will never buy from me again. Why do you keep following the thread so closely.Maybe you are starting to really like my products and have had a friend by some more for you? Or do you just hate me? Don't be like Jonah on the hill waiting for Nineveh to burn (Nineveh was spared).

Wade Nye


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*reply to jbsteven*

*Quote:*
*Originally Posted by:* *jbsteven*
_Personally I would not run a business that way. Sell what you have in stock or at thew VERY least communicate accurate shipping times.

I will not be a repeat customer._

Since you have already stated you will never buy from me again. Why do you keep following the thread so closely.Maybe you are starting to really like my products and have had a friend by some more for you? Or do you just hate me? Don't be like Jonah on the hill waiting for Nineveh to burn (Nineveh was spared).

Wade Nye
__________________


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> How much more contact information do you need??? Read my last post!!! If you are asking about new products your message will get a lower priority especially if it is an item I have already addressed in forum. If you are inquiring about an order that has not been received yet you will get a high priority. What was the nature of your emails and give me an idea of who you are. I only know you in this forum by your screename it is hard to tell who you are in this forum vs my email box.
> 
> Once again if all else fails pick up the phone and call me.I have my phone number in last post and on my website.:madman:
> 
> Wade Nye


Hello Wade,

This is me:

[N]*
________________________________________
De: Delsordo Jimenez, Marco Arturo 
Enviado el: Lunes, 01 de Marzo de 2010 12:40 p.m.
Para: 'Wade Nye'
Asunto: RE: RV: Spindles

Hello Wade,

Please respond.

BTW, I don´t know which spindles I should get. I want the same spindles that come standard with the Ti eggbeaters pedals.

Regards

________________________________________
De: Delsordo Jimenez, Marco Arturo 
Enviado el: Viernes, 26 de Febrero de 2010 04:59 p.m.
Para: 'Wade Nye'
Asunto: RE: RV: Spindles

Hello Wade,

Has the batch of spindles arrived? Can I buy them now for the lower price?

regards

Marco Arturo Delsordo Jiménez
Departamento Jurídico
Volkswagen Bank, S.A. 
Teléfono +52 (222) 230 70 35
Fax. +52 (222) 303 37 35
[email protected]
www.volkswagenbank.com.mx

________________________________________
De: Wade Nye [mailto:[email protected]] 
Enviado el: Martes, 02 de Febrero de 2010 08:44 p.m.
Para: Delsordo Jimenez, Marco Arturo
Asunto: Re: RV: Spindles

The best way to buy is through our webstore at www.tispindles.com. I would wait about 10 days before ordering standard lengths. I am low on inventory right now but I have a large batch coming in when the batch comes in our prices on standards will drop about 12%. Thanks for your inquiry.

Wade Nye
On Tue, Feb 2, 2010 at 4:16 PM, Delsordo Jimenez, Marco Arturo <[email protected]> wrote:
Hello Wade,

I want to buy a pair of spindles for my eggbeaters. I want regular spindles just like the ones that come with the pedals from the factory.

I don´t know if you make a superlight set or just one type. But would like to hear options if they are available.

Question: How do I buy them? And what´s the lowest price?

I live in Mexico, so you will have to quote the shipping charge.

Regards

Marco

[/N]*
Honestly, I don´t see a reason why you responded in such way. I´ve been only asking questions about your product, because I JUST WANT TO BUY THE RIGHT SPINDLES OK?.

In your first and only response you advice me to wait about 10 days to get a better price. That´s what I did and I just wanted to know if you had the batch of spindles you talked about so I could benefit from the price reduction. And I wanted to know what spindles are the regular ones. THAT´S ALL!!! 2 questions in order to buy your product is too much??

BTW, as I have stated before I live in Mexico, so calling you to ask my 2 annoying questions is not easy as it is expensive.

If you don´t want to sell your product to me, it´s ok. But really, the response above was uncalled for.

Regards


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Quote:*
*Originally Posted by:* *jbsteven*
_Personally I would not run a business that way. Sell what you have in stock or at thew VERY least communicate accurate shipping times.

I will not be a repeat customer._

Since you have already stated you will never buy from me again. Why do you keep following the thread so closely.Maybe you are starting to really like my products and have had a friend buy some more for you? Or do you just hate me? Don't be like Jonah on the hill waiting for Nineveh to burn (Nineveh was spared).

Wade Nye


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Apology To Marco*

Dear Marco,

I apologize to you. The product that you want is the Standard Length and the price has been reduced already on ebay but not on the webstore. I will do further reduction on webstore and I will refund your shipping costs for the hassle you have been through.(If you still want to buy from me?)

Wade Nye


----------



## levir (Jul 12, 2005)

Sounds like a win win situation. Take it!


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> Dear Marco,
> 
> I apologize to you. The product that you want is the Standard Length and the price has been reduced already on ebay but not on the webstore. I will do further reduction on webstore and I will refund your shipping costs for the hassle you have been through.(If you still want to buy from me?)
> 
> Wade Nye


It´s ok Wade. I just placed my order.

Regards


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Okay, I must have reading comprehension problems. I was looking for the stock spindle weights of the Eggbeater SL model (I found the stock Eggbeater 2Ti spindle weight, but not the SL's). Maybe they are the same....

I did read through the entire thread yesterday (needed a bowl of popcorn to make it through the hashing going on....). I skimmed it again just now looking for what the final weights would be if converting Eggbeater SL's using the extra short Ti Spindles.

Crank Brothers website claims a weight of SL's at 266g per pair. The extra short Ti spindles (88mm) are 28.65g each and the short spindles are 31.5g each. Give or take a few grams, am I correct in expecting a final weight of the 266g SL's to come in around 218g or so for the pair after converting with the extra short spindles?

I'm thinking about converting a pair for my wife who has Mini-Mouse size feet which is why I thought the extra shorts might work.

Thanks in advance.

BB


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Man, Wade just gets never ending crap from people on here. I had absolutely no problem at all with any aspect of my order a few months ago. It looks like a lot of others have had zero issues as well. It's very easy to determine which spindles you need by looking at his website and/or looking at this thread. I had no problem with communications at all. I exchanged a couple phone calls and emails were responed to as well. International rates for a phone call really isn't a valid excuse for not picking up the phone. You're saving a considerable amount of cash on his spindles and what's the internation call rate? $1.50 a minute? I can't imagine that your questions will take more than a couple minutes to talk through. In general, if you're making a puchase online and you can't buck up to make a phone call when needed, maybe you should be purchasing locally. Although I guess it'll cost a couple bucks in fuel to drive to your local distribtor of highly customized pieces of titanium bits. Man, you people are so whiney and lazy... you really should be ashamed of yourselves

Keep up the good work Wade.


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

BShow said:


> Man, Wade just gets never ending crap from people on here. I had absolutely no problem at all with any aspect of my order a few months ago. It looks like a lot of others have had zero issues as well. It's very easy to determine which spindles you need by looking at his website and/or looking at this thread. I had no problem with communications at all. I exchanged a couple phone calls and emails were responed to as well. International rates for a phone call really isn't a valid excuse for not picking up the phone. You're saving a considerable amount of cash on his spindles and what's the internation call rate? $1.50 a minute? I can't imagine that your questions will take more than a couple minutes to talk through. In general, if you're making a puchase online and you can't buck up to make a phone call when needed, maybe you should be purchasing locally. Although I guess it'll cost a couple bucks in fuel to drive to your local distribtor of highly customized pieces of titanium bits. Man, you people are so whiney and lazy... you really should be ashamed of yourselves
> 
> Keep up the good work Wade.


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

TiSpindle said:


> Since you have already stated you will never buy from me again. Why do you keep following the thread so closely.Maybe you are starting to really like my products and have had a friend by some more for you? Or do you just hate me? Don't be like Jonah on the hill waiting for Nineveh to burn (Nineveh was spared).
> 
> Wade Nye


I broke my promise, I did buy another set from you after stating that.

I guess when I called you out above you took the time to go back and find a quote of mine from a while ago, cool. FWIW your communication skills have something to be desired (see one of my posts above).


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

Wade seems like my kinda guy....just put my order in for my candy SL's.


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Psycho Marco said:


> Did you ordered the short version?


yes, I ordered the short version. Had the spindles very quickly. Great place to buy from! :thumbsup:


----------



## dennis rides Scott (Mar 3, 2005)

I would like some XTR spindles too, if they work! I had the Action-Tec spindles and they broke within 3 weeks. I think the steel balls eat the spindles. If you can work around this problem these could be a winner!!!
I can tell you the the the XTR pedals are very easy to service. I serviced my pedals a few times. It is a very simple procedure. You only need to watch out that you don't loose the small balls when dismount the pedal. And use a thick grease to stick the balls back in to place.


----------



## the locust (Jan 18, 2005)

i ordered 1 set and accidentally got 2 DS spindles, emailed and got a response back within an hour or so. i liked the way the DS spindles looked so i ordered another set and just told them to ship 2 NDS spindles. well i ended up with 4 DS spindles but they quickly shipped me two matching sets, so despite some inital screwups which can happen to anybody i ended up with 2 full sets of sweet spindles. i would recommend them to anybody they were upfront about their mistake and took care of it in a timely manner with a minimum of fuss. BTW Wade let me know about shipping those other spindles back to you they are packaged and ready to go.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

mine somehow got lost in the mail =( i am still trying to sort it out


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Wade, I said this before: *YOU NEED TO INSURE THE PACKAGES!*

Increase the price to the customer, it doesn't matter, but insure the package. It is the seller's responsibility to get the package into the hands of the buyer, and it's simply not acceptable today to pass that risk to the buyer.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Dustin Geraghty(Red Ronin) Spindles*

3Ronin

(Known to me as Dustin Geraghty Islip,New York)

Your spindles were shipped by us and delivered to you. Normally I would replace but your constant threatening trying to use scare tactics by saying you are going to give me bad name in online forums has worn me thin.I have offered you replacement spindles at 40%discount and told you I am willing to pay reship but it looks like you want a freebie.
MTBR Members judge for yourselves track his package at USPS.com.3Ronin BTW Dustin we printed your label from paypal so you got email showing that it was shipped to correct confirmed address and I don't appreciate your threatening emails to my mother at [email protected].

Anybody can insure packages by adding $2.00 to paypal payment and dropping a note in paypal payment.

*BAD MECHANIC: LOL STOP TELLING ME TO RAISE PRICES I AM TRYING TO KEEP PRICES LOW AND QUALITY HIGH.*

*Tracking Number:* 0115 0134 7110 9380 6231

By the way the requested Mallet 1,2 & 3's Titanium Replacement Spindles are on ebay and so are the Acid 1's and 3's Replacement Spindles.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

TiSpindle said:


> *BAD MECHANIC: LOL STOP TELLING ME TO RAISE PRICES I AM TRYING TO KEEP PRICES LOW AND QUALITY HIGH.*


I can insure a $50 package with USPS for $2. Buyers will gladly pay $2 extra to insure they'll get what they paid for, and wouldn't you gladly raise the price $2 to insure stuff like this doesn't happen?


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*3Ronin*

3Ronin If I issue you a full refund and overnight you 2 sets of free spindles will you remove your damaging posts?You attacking me publically day after day will put me out of business.

Wade Nye

PS MTBR members I am going to consider resigning this thread.It has degraded to a gun pointed at my head.The only way to protect myself is a wall of separation.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

edited


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Refund*

I have granted a full refund via paypal I am sorry. My mother has her savings invested in this business and I don't want her to lose. I am saying uncle to your online onslaught.I did send your spindles USPS says you got them but I am willing to send 2 others sets free just please stop blackening my eyes publically.

Wade


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

Wade has already refunded my money monents ago.

Thank you Wade, seriously.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

TiSpindle said:


> I have granted a full refund via paypal I am sorry. My mother has her savings invested in this business and I don't want her to lose. I am saying uncle to your online onslaught.I did send your spindles USPS says you got them but I am willing to send 2 others sets free just please stop blackening my eyes publically.
> 
> Wade


Please, if anything at all comes from this just insure all packages, for $1 or $2 on a $50 item its not worth any headaches. Weather or not tracking says anything i have been in a desk to handle claims with Fedex and UPS for years doing online sales for a company and i have seen packages that dissapear magically at the door where they were scanned picked up from our warehouse and never seen again, i have seen many things and i have gotten claims put through with Fedex where they have refunded us over $900 for a single lost item that wasn't even insured because the insurance was even lost in their computer system. I'm not here to cause life threatening damage to your company or your mothers savings, i just deal with this stuff regularly and unfort. know how to handle it when it comes down to it. Thank you for the refund, i will go ahead and correct these posts.


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

I would like to summarize and do my best to restore any bad name i have given Wade or any grief or stress i have given himself or his mother.

I am not going to get into all the detailed info of what has gone on up till now and i am sure some people have already read everything, i have edited to try and save face for Wade and Ward Industries as best as possible.

I ordered a set of spindles and paid via Paypal, the local Post office lost them when attempting delivery to my house. We have not found out what has happened to them but according to the tracking they say they were delivered and the only thing the post office, the carrier and myself can figure out is they must have went to someone else's house on the same block or somewhere in my home town.

After trying to resolve all of this with Wade it got escalated to a point that neither of the parties wished it would have come to and i took actions that could have publicly hindered their business name. I have since been refunded and told i will actually receive 2 free sets of spindles just on good faith, not due to their error at all. This was something i regret doing and getting it to this point wasn't an act i enjoyed at all. This problem occurred because of either a carrier or someone at the post office who sorts the packages not doing their job correctly. As a customer i put that responsibility of a package not getting into my hands on the shoulders of the shipper, Ward Industries, which they have since made right. Like i said, not due to something they screwed up, but something the post office screwed up. As anyone can see above Wade has since apologized and promised beyond any of my expectations to send the 2 sets of free spindles. I am not here to claim to be right or wrong, or claim them to be right or wrong or at fault or not, i know that in this unfortunate situation both parties can butt heads and terrible things can come from it. 

Like Wade i am not too big of a man to apologize for what has happened already. So i would like to say sorry now and hopefully anyone who has read the posts earlier tonight would have now read this and know that it has all been taken care of and they have went about business in a very respectable manor and you should not doubt ordering from them in the future.

I would under good faith continue to do business at this point in the future with Ward Industries if there ever was some other product they produced that i desired, as should anyone else. I am also sure once i have spindles and get them put on my bike i will be very happy with them like everyone else seems to be here on the forums because like i said in a post from when i first purchased them, Wade seems like my kind of guy, he tries to keep prices down and quality up.


----------



## NeverFree (Nov 8, 2009)

3Ronin said:


> I would like to summarize and do my best to restore any bad name i have given Wade or any grief or stress i have given himself or his mother.
> 
> I am not going to get into all the detailed info of what has gone on up till now and i am sure some people have already read everything, i have edited to try and save face for Wade and Ward Industries as best as possible.
> 
> ...


ronin your are a son of a *****, behaving the way you did. I sure as hell hope you didn't take the refund AND new spindles.


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

this thread needs to be locked and a new one started


----------



## flyag1 (Jun 9, 2007)

From my observation... and yes I read all that Ronin posted:

I would suggest to Wade: get a public spokesperson to do your posting or like you stated just stop using these boards as you marketing vice. 

For people like Ronin: well they are the ones we middle class folks support day in and day out. Food-stamps, welfare, health-care, gay rights: to name a few of the entitlement programs aimed at keeping this group at bay. This group of people are small compared to the overall population but since they are the outspoken ones (crybabies) they seem many. It’s this group of people that spoil everyone’s good time and our best defense against this small group is for the majority to drown them in a sea of opposing support. 

Without this type of support form the majority of MTBR membership, you can expect to see this board’s demise, as no-one wants to read outlandish accusations such as the one Ronin posted… nor do people want to be associated with a board that allows such personal attacks. 

IMO: Ronin should be banned from MTBR and this thread deleted from existence.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*My Last Post*

Dear MTBR Thread,

Thanks group for all your comments and suggestions but this will be my last post on this thread. I want to thank Russya for starting and trying to monitor this thread. I also want to thank MTBR for this forum it has done wonders for my business and I am sure that I will be an advertiser on it later.

My thanks also to those who have given me encouragement. I will be devoting my time now to spindle development keep checking the site and ebay for new products.BTW we have now covered the full Mallet and Acid Lines.

Good Bye Thread

Wade Nye


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Acids & Mallets*

They are now on ebay.


----------

